# hi everyone [Melissa Updates]



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Well looks like I have good news and bad news. Just found out that I have leukemia...good news is that it is a highly curable type. I am going to be in hospital for about three weeks. start chemotherapy tomorrow. keep me in your prayers, I have always loved you all so dearly...


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Prayers continuing Melissa! Let us know what you need... you'll have whatever it is (even if I have to drive and stay there).

R


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

prayers for you Melissa!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you for the update. We will continue to lift you in prayer. I hope you can rest "easier" knowing what you are dealing with and having a course of action.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well you certainly are in my prayers. I have a cousin with the same thing and while it isn't fun, she is doing well. Stay positive and carry Christ with you. Keep your Bible handy and read and read and read. Every time you get down read some of Christ's Words and it really helps. When Misty had thyroid cancer 11 years ago I was a wreck but like yours, her form was also curable. And having Christian friends praying with us and for us all really helped. 

God bless you over the next three weeks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

oh i am going to lose my hair, but we figured i was due for a new hairstyle! Everyone is here and I am keeping in good spirits. I have every reason to want to beat this, so much to live for and look forward to....


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

You are in my prayers !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

Melissa said:


> oh i am going to lose my hair, but we figured i was due for a new hairstyle! Everyone is here and I am keeping in good spirits. I have every reason to want to beat this, so much to live for and look forward to....


You are an inspiration to me as I've read your threads and posts over the years. Plus since we agree 99% of the time that means you are just as super smart as me heh heh :gaptooth: . 

While you're staying at that rather expensive hotel for the next three weeks I'm sure God will put some special people in your path who you can bear witness to.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Melissa, you ARE awesome, and you WILL beat this girl.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Be filled with life and strength, Melissa. Take the strength that your family will willingly give you over the next weeks. 

Prayers and happy thoughts coming your way from Wisconsin.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear this update and hope that now that you have a diagnosis there will be a cure and you will feel better. Prayers from me too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Melissa, please know that we all love you dearly too. You're in my thoughts and I'm holding you close to my heart.

Don't lose that sense of humor! One of my Daddy's doctors told us that he wished he could bottle us up because, according to him, a sense of humor during a major illness is as important as the treatment for it. Said if he could bottle up our humor he'd be a rich man!

Big hugs to you and your family!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear, precious Melissa.

Thank you so much for letting us know.

May Jesus Christ bless and heal you, give wisdom to your doctors and caregivers, and help your family in every way.

You are so loved.


stef


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Prayers continue here from Dan and I and our whole family. You go girl, and beat this rotten deal you've been handed. If anyone can, it's you! Remember God has a plan for everything that comes in our lives. I'm sure He has the most wonderful one for you in all of this that will bring great blessings. Hang in there and stay positive! Hugs my friend.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh Melissa! Our thoughts and prayers are with you.... please let us know if you need anything!! You are such an inspiration!!! We'll be keeping you close to our hearts!!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Bless you. That is all I can type. I'm usually so full of words, but right now, I am so upset. I have never meant it more than right now: _Bless_ You.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Melissa, don't tell God how big your cancers is. Tell your cancer how big your God is!!

My best friend has a very nasty agressive cancer. She keeps that saying in mind. She should have been dead by now, but she's holding on and doing good. She knows it will eventually kill her, but she's not willing to give it the power to take over everything. It may take her life, but it's not going to stop her from living. 

Make sure everyone at home has a good cookbook, directions on how to use the washer and how to weed the garden. You've raised them well-even your DH! they'll be OK. Now is the time to focus on you. 

I'm standing with you in prayer!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

look at it as a whole new learning and growing opportunity! Hugs and prayers for you..


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You and your family are in our Prayers...
Eddiebuck & bopeep


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

Will continue to keep you in my prayers. Try to keep up with your rest. Sometimes chemo can make things taste 'off' or funny. Using plastic utensils instead of metal can help with that. That is what was told to my FIL when he had chemo. You need to eat to keep up your strength. 

No big deal about your hair...you'll save on the shampoo and it will grow back prettier than it was before! 

The most important thing is to focus on resting and healing!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Melissa, My prayers are going out for you. I know you can beat this as my sister did. Yes your hair, it will come back so nice that you will wonder where it came from. I really do wish you the best and your family is included in my thoughts. Get well soon. Sam HUGGGGSSSSS


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Stay strong Melissa, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Melissa said:


> oh i am going to lose my hair, but we figured i was due for a new hairstyle! Everyone is here and I am keeping in good spirits. I have every reason to want to beat this, so much to live for and look forward to....


You are going to LOVE being bald! It is very liberating! And you will be coming through this like a trooper!!!!

Love you and am thinking of you!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Melissa, I continue to keep you and yours in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Melissa, sending prayers from the far north. Take care, hon.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you and sending good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Will be praying for you and adding you to our church prayers list so can hundreds more praying for you hun. 

God Bless You...


----------



## daretodream (Nov 12, 2007)

continued prayers!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Prayers from our family too. You are an inspiration to so many people. 

Keep your chin up!!!!!!

Let me know what we can do for you.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oh, Melissa, know that prayers are going up for you all over the world, for you and your family.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

When my friend Gary had cancer his hair came back another color, and one that was much more flattering to him. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prayers and big hugs filled with strength!


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Prayers and hugs being sent your way. Glad to hear that the prognosis is good. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Melissa,
So now you know the Reason you were SO tired...You and your family, and the doctors will be prayed for many times daily! You have a great support with your family, keep looking up!


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Melissa, I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Melissa, heal up as quick as you can.  We need you around here. Sorry you are ill...You and your family are in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I am praying for you, Melissa. I wonder what this prayer choir sounds like in heaven. The Lord is truely faithful. and if two or three agree as touching anything, it shall be done through Christ Jesus. He is our Healer, our Comforter.......
Love you much, Melissa!!!!


----------



## wolfwalkerpa (May 24, 2007)

Melissa, Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Dear Melissa, even tho we've never met I feel you are a friend. You will be in my prayers. As a 13 yr ovarian cancer survivor, I KNOW cancer can be beaten. It takes a positive attitude - being able to laugh at yourself and with others. Your hair will grow back moe beautiful and probably curly- Mine came in darker and VERY curly. Hey, it's nearly summer and no worrying about shaving your legs(lol). In case they don't tell you - your scalp will hurt when your hair is getting ready to fall out. I eneded up just pulling almost all of mine out one evening. My scalp felt much better after that. I ate what I craved - mashed potatoes...peaches, cottage cheese, and Lay's baked chips on the days right after chemo. Then built up to other things. I actually GAINED weight during chemo... My chemo was taxol and carboplatin for the 9 I.V. treatments (1 per month) , then I had 2nd look surgery and Tenckhoff catheter implanted in my abdomen and received three (1 per month ) intraperitoneal treatments of Cisplatin and VP16. I took over a 100 shots of Neupegen(sp?) to keep my red blood cell levels up during the treatments;also a pac of cortisone every one, along with other pre-chemo meds. Took Zophran for nausea ; for me it worked great - only got 'sick' once in all the treatments.Oh, yeah , get a nice soft knitted hat to wear to bed. My head got cold at night!!! If you have any questions and you think I can answer , please, please, ask away!!! 
Tell your family that you need at least 7 hugs a day to heal.; that's what someone told me. Read Bernie Seagel's (sp?) books;-Love, Medicine, and Miracles is one of them. They are really good. I also practiced "imagery" during treatments--a knight :dueln horseback "spearing' the cancer cells and throwing them in the river of my blood stream to flush them out of my body.. ( ok, laugh, sceptics, I"M still here). I hope something in my ramblings is of use to you... Take good care.. Know that MANY love you and are praying for you( that was the first thing I did - ask everyone to pray for me when they found MY tumor)...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Prayers being sent for a full recovery. 

Please keep us informed!


----------



## Vintagechick (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm agreeing in prayer with all the others.


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm praying for you Melissa! I haven't been on HT much lately so I didn't know you had been having health problems. I worked for years on a cancer unit and saw many miracles. As a previous poster suggested, make sure everyone at home knows how to run everything at home so you don't get calls asking a million questions.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Hey Melissa..many prayers coming from Missouri for you & your family as you walk this path..As you may recall, my oldest DD had Hodgkins Lymphoma ..she's been cancer free now for 7 years..AND, after chemo, her hair was a mass of gorgeous curls when it grew back  Much love and many hugs for you kiddo.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Melissa...prayers out to you and yours. You are in our thoughts. Take care and take it easy. Let everyone take care of you that wants to, it makes them feel better and helps you too.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Having just gone thru a need for prayer myself I assure Prayer will be said. GOD bless you and yours


----------



## Bloomer (Apr 2, 2008)

Our family will be praying for you here!


Bloomer


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh Melissa - at least you know why, even if it's a rotten why. Now it can be fixed. The lady that works with me that had breast cancer in the last year and half - lost her hair, bought some neat hats, and scarfs and kept on working through it. Now she's clear and the hair has grown back. 

We know you have the strength of mind to believe in the healthy outcome. 

Prayers for all concerned to get you better as quickly as possible, and with the least amount of "icky" as you go along.

Angie


----------



## Heidi (Feb 19, 2005)

My sister's hair came back darker and curly after her battle with breast cancer nearly TEN years ago...when we went for lunch on Saturday she has dyed it back to blonde. Cancer CAN be beaten and you are the lady to do it!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Just know you are so well loved by everyone here on HT and take that and hold it close and know we are all pulling for you and your fight you have ahead of you. Be strong, have faith.....


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Dearest Melissa, I felt like I'd been kicked in the gut when I read your posting, and I'm sure you did too, getting this diagnosis. Know that we're all here pulling and praying for you, and that you WILL BEAT THIS. If you need anything, blood donations, anything, just let your family here know. You're very dear to us all! Jan in Co


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Prayers


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Prayers are coming your way from Missouri, Melissa. I am also a breast cancer survivor of 10 years. My husband was my rock through it all, along with help from God, friends and family. May all of your loved ones have strength to help you through all of this. It can and has been beaten many times, as I have been reading of all the survivors on here. Blessings to you and your family. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Marilyn


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

coming your way. I have been thinking of you today...(((((HUGS))))).


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Definitely praying for you without ceasing !!!!!! I'm so happy to know you know the Lord and know He will carry you thru this !!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well boogers. Prayers and best wishes for a quick recovery, renewed strength, and an extra measure of grace to endure it all.


----------



## townmouse (Oct 14, 2003)

Prayers going up, from a friend from a _long_ time back here at HT and on Mama Central. God bless and keep you and your family through this, Melissa!

You know He knows your name. He'll walk with you through one more hard thing. 

Amy


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

Melissa, you are so loved. Please know that you are lifted up in prayer and that your faithfulness will be rewarded. 
Here is a little Catholic Prayer:

Prayer for Healing
Lord, look upon me with eyes of mercy, may your healing hand rest upon me, may your lifegiving powers flow into every cell of my body and into the depths of my soul, cleansing, purifying, restoring me to wholeness and strength for service in your Kingdom. Amen.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Prayers and Good Healing thoughts for you from Missouri also. I have been Cancer Free for 2 years now. Had Chemo and Radiation and 2 radiation implants. I didn't Lose my hair. Sometimes they say you will and you don't. 
Be Strong !
You will get through this. 
We are all pulling for you!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

It seems I am praying for so many ill friends lately which is sad, the happy part is that i always have room to pray for one more. You are on my list in my heart and on my mind- recover well. sis


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You will be in our thoughts as well, and remember " It is always darkest before the dawn" keep your chin up and shoulders back, and March on. > Thanks Marc.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh, Melissa! I'll keep you in my prayers! I guess it's good, in a way, though, just to have a diagnosis. Better to know what you are up against than to be sick and wondering why.

Kathleen


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

God bless you and your family Melissa. You're tough, this will be a breeze! We love you.

Scott


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Prayers going up for you Melissa. Stay strong. You're such an inspiration for so many of us here.

~Ashley


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hang in there, one day at a time. Lean on family as needed, don't try and carry the load yourself. 

Some prayers headed your way.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Sending prayers your way. You are one of the most positive people I've ever "met", and I just KNOW you will beat this! Please remember you have SO many people loving & supporting you.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Prayers from Maryland for you. So glad that if you have to have this awful disease, at least is recoverable.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

many many prayers going up for you Melissa...(((hugs))) too!!!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Melissa, you will continue to be in my prayers. I have been cancer free for 6 years now. I had non-hodgkins lymphoma in my stomach. Had chemo for 3 months and hated it except that it saved my life. Well, that and God. My treatment was called CHOP and I had a reaction to one of the drugs but my oncologist said I needed it anyway. The one that made my hair come out they called the red devil. I wore a lot of caps when I went anywhere and just went bald at home. I have very straight hair but it came back in so curly. I hated it. Someone told me to keep it cut(which I always do anyway) and it would go back straight. It only took about a year or less. There are many things you will experience but they are different with everyone. What helps most IMO is prayer and next is a positive attitude. When I was diagnosed, everyone was crying and upset and I told them if they could not be positive to stay away from me. My positive attitude helped my family to cope. God will see you through this (and your family).


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa - 

Reading your post was a shock at first, but almost immediately my thoughts went to the fact that you have everything it takes to beat this and you're going to be fine. I know you can get through this as well as anyone could. Your strength and faith are obvious. You'll be in my thoughts daily. <hug>


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Prayers to you and your family. You are such a strong person that you'll have this beat in no time.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

More prayers for you and yours from Missouri. I've been cancer free for five years now.


----------



## Dixie (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm praying for you and your family. (((hugs)))


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Heck, I'll even pray for you, Melissa, just in case there _is_ a God! 

I hope you're on the road to recovery fast. You're too nice of a person to be sick! 

Hang in there, girlfriend.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Praying mellissa! I'm praying! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well if you are going to loose your hair, this is the best time of year to do it! I lost mine the middle of June and it was so nice to go through an Arkansas summer without heavy hair that would just be full of sweat anyway. So many are praying for you Melissa, it's amazing what a wonderful community you have created. Keep positive and trust in God, you will be good as new in no time at all.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Dear Melissa,
This just breaks my heart to hear. You are such a wonderful girl. May the Lord protect you and carry you through to victory. Do not be afraid. Do not weaken. You do so much for everyone, wish we could all surround you right now. We love you. Sandy


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

Melissa, You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. We are all here for you.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying for your complete healing... touching the hem of His garment in your name.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

hope your recovery is fast and goes by smoothly


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I,m so sorry to hear this. I will send prayers for your recovery. Get well soon...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Heck, I'll even pray for you, Melissa, just in case there _is_ a God!
> 
> I hope you're on the road to recovery fast. You're too nice of a person to be sick!
> 
> Hang in there, girlfriend.


Aw heck...if you will I will


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Prayers going up from Iowa for you Melissa. Just rely on God, our Heavenly Father. Just rest in His arms and let Him hold you through this and he will carry you through. He needs you here on this side yet. You are still part of THIS side of the tapestry.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

You have a tough road ahead of you but it has got to feel good knowing you have so many folks here who care about you and are praying with you. You are loved and respected by many of us here. You won't be going through this alone, that's for sure!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

DH and I are praying for your healing also. Big hugs!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Prayers for a quick and complete recovery. Hang in there, God is with you and will take care of you.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Prayers from here also. May God hold you in the palm of His hands.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................You're a Blessing for everyone on HT Melissa ! The switch boards will be busy for the next year or so . Many prayers for your complete recovery . , fordy


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Melissa, Thank you for sharing the news with your Countryside Family. I am shocked, but I know you will beat this disease. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help you. Expenses will be high so don't be afraid to ask for help. We've never met in person, but after spending so much time at Countryside Families in the last 8 years, I consider you a dear dear friend. 

Hugs to you and your family.
Deb
in wi


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

Melissa, I am a 10 year survivor of ovarian cancer. The prayers for me during my treatment and since are my life line to an ever loving God who I know loves me warts and all. I didn't have much nausea but when I did I sucked on a piece of hard lemon candy and it helped. You are in my prayers as is your family.God Bless you and yours.
Helen


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Many prayers for you.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Praying.......


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Melissa . . . I know you and I have butted heads several times over stupid stuff and you probably think I'm kind of nuts.  But I wanted to let you know that I really care about you and that I'll be praying for you. If anyone can beat this -- and be stronger for it, in the long term -- it's you.

I hope the chemo doesn't make you feel too bad. You're lucky to have a family who cherishes you and is willing and able to do whatever it takes to care for you and each other.

Keep a laptop handy and you'll never be far from the umptyzillion or so people whose hearts you've touched over the years.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Melissa,
Prayers will be continuously said for your strength and recovery, as well as the peace of mind of your family.

Please keep us posted as to how you are feeling.

You have become a friend to many of us here.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that news, I am also a long term survivor of Hodgkins Lymphoma. I am sure you will do well, it's that survivor attitude!
Keith


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers going out from our family to you & yours...


----------



## Polly in NNY (May 10, 2002)

Melissa, my prayers are added to the wealth of ones you've already received. Our prayers are you savings account, draw from them whenever you need.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts~


paula


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks so much everyone. I will try to update as I can. Using a laptop is a little weird. Cale and the kids went home last night to get some good rest-hopefully! I feel so bad for them to have to go through this. I had a lot of phone calls from friends and family. I think my family will have a lot of support. I know the bills will be high, but I am not even thinking about that right now and no one here at the hospital has even said a word about money- so that helps. 

The poor lady next to me had a really rough night. I did get several hours of sleep, and when I woke up I prayed for her, then for me, then for all of the hardworking people in this hospital. I have never seen so many truly good, kind, caring people. They are just awesome.

Well I guess I start my first treatment today, maybe once things get started I won't be so nervous. I am trying to focus only on good news. I feel very much at peace, I just don't feel like a person who is dying, I feel like living~

Thank you all-enjoy your gardens and your families and cook something good and think of me. Every little thing matters-never forget...


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Well I guess I start my first treatment today, maybe once things get started I won't be so nervous. I am trying to focus only on good news. I feel very much at peace, I just don't feel like a person who is dying, I feel like living~
> 
> Thank you all-enjoy your gardens and your families and cook something good and think of me. Every little thing matters-never forget...


You are not dying. You will be fine! Depending on the number of chemo treatments you are going to have, ask them if they can put a port in. That will make it easier on your veins.

You are going to lose your hair and you are going to lose weight. How cool is that?

Ask the nurses for a solution of baking soda, salt and water. Garle with that several times a day. It will help the inside of your mouth from getting so sore. Also ask them for a drink the pharmacy can make up for you to prevent your digestive track to get too irritated. (Chemo will attack the soft tissues as well).

I can understand you are nervous, Melissa. But know that you will come out of this fine and just think of you enjoying your garden in a few weeks. Thinking of you! Hugs!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you, and sending prayers your way.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

You're right, once things get started you won't be so nervous. My husband had chemo for leukemia and never even got sick from it. I had chemo for breast cancer and got a little bit sick each time, mostly severe constipation and from that stomach cramps. Ask them for prune juice and drink several glasses each day.

My hair fell out on day 17. A couple of weeks after your last chemo it will already start to come back in. I'm not a wig type person so I wore baseball caps and had them in all different colors to match my outfits. Now my hair is curly and a mess to handle...lol.

When people who have never had cancer tell you that you must keep a positive attitude tell them to shut up. It's OK to cry. After you're done crying get back to living. I have never understood how anyone can demand that a cancer patient keep a positive attitude when the worst news of their life is staring them in the face.

It's very possible that food will start to taste horrible. Keep eating anyways. My husband lost 20 lbs because he hated the taste of food. I only lost 5 because I forced myself to eat. It's important to keep getting nutrients. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Being a 15 year breast cancer survivor, and knowing the anxiety, fear, and depression that comes with the diagnosis, I also know the joys of the love and support of family and friends, the power of prayer, and the strength that comes only from within.
I agree with those who say to use visualization. Visualize yourself healthy and cancer-free. Visualize yourself calm, relaxed, warm and happy. Visualize your body helping the chemo to seek out and destroy those mutated cells that cause this disease. Oh, and laugh often!
You will be fine. You are a survivor!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Peace be with you and your family Melissa. I will be praying for a speedy recovery for you.
Mickey


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Melissa, my dh and I will definitely be praying for you. I love reading your posts on here and following your life on facebook, you are a fighter and you can beat this thing. I am thankful that the type you have is curable, but even without that, you love God and He is able to completely heal you.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Praying for you Melissa. I was thinking you would worry more about your family than anything else. Praying for them also. Peace and God bless.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there an address where we can send cards?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and your family, I am sorry you are having to go through this but you have a lot of friends praying for you and I know that will help.
Nancy


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Praying for you, Melissa. Hang in there


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Melissa - I am one of those mostly lurker users who has admired your spirit and grit (and sense of humour) from afar. I know all of us here are hoping and praying and sending positive messages to the universe for you, your family and your doctors. You don't have to be told, I'm sure, but your HT "family" needs and wants you to be well and whole and we will all hope for that soon. You are in my thoughts and in my heart as you walk this path.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Melissa and know that you're in my positive thoughts for full recovery. Oh, and if that hospital food starts looking a little much, then pretend that there are world-class chefs there who are preparing you a gourmet meal just for you. Watch the Food Channel on the TV and think about how hungry you are and how good all that food looks and tastes. Pretend you're dining in a fine French restaurant and savor each and every bite.

I was in ICU for almost a month and this is how I faced the food issue and it really helped me. I hope it can help you keep eating to keep up your strength. Oh! And don't forget about popsicles! Ask if they can get you a supply of popsicles to keep on hand for those queasy stomach times. Nothing better than a good cold orange popsicle to make everything good again.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Melissa, you have prayers coming from here too.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family. I am so glad you have so much support, at home and here, at your HT home.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

While very frightening you do have many things going for you to become cured. You have always seemed highly intelligent which means you have the capacity to fully understand that this disease can be cured into remission. You have the personality to make your hospital stay the most pleasant that one can expect, and you have the backing and prayers of friends and family and your Internet family and you know God. Remember the footprints in the sand story when you need carried.

Because of your great personality the staff will cater to your needs as they enjoy an appreciative person. Make sure to thank doctors for Sunday visits for giving up church time and family time. When I was in the hospital last year I thanked doctors for their weekend time. One doctor said she had never before been thanked for working on a Sunday and became teary eyed over it. 

Doubt you will feel like reading, watching television, Netting, or even working on new quilt designs but you will build up to that after awhile. If the time comes you feel up to watching some entertainment and the laptop connection is fast enough you might be able to use Netflix, or fancast.com I've been watching old Doogie Howser M.D. reruns from around 1990 via Fancast. Boy genius doctor, survivor of leukemia.

I don't think that we can donate blood and specify that it be credited to your charges, but you might ask about that. I haven't donated within the last 60 days and can do so post haste in Wichita if so.

Thoughts and prayers with you Melissa, your family, and your friends.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, Melissa, I've been worried about you lately. Hug your family when you get the chance, I'm sure you do. Also pet any cats and dogs you can, that really helps. Sheep and especially milk cows need hugs too if you can. Touch therapy is very helpful if allowed.

Peg


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Prayers for you!!!! You know, it's rotten you have to go through this - yet I have NO doubts at all, not even a small one, that you will physically heal from this experience just fine.

Let your family take care of you and the household and don't feel a whit of guilt about it! Wishing you little stress, good rest and a positive outlook!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my sister has gone through a similar situation ..and afte 5 mo at a cancer treatment center..and a year and a half out now..she is doing pretty good

medicine has come a long way....blessings on you Melissa...bre


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, Melissa. Sorry to hear that you are having to face this big thing. But I believe that God can use this to His glory. I don't want that to sound trite, but I think you know what I mean. Years down the road you will be able to look back and see things that would not have happened had this not come along. It will be scary, and sad and maddening and goofy and so many many emotions that will surprise you. But you will get through it. You are a fighter. You have so many people that love you and will pray for you. 

Don't worry about the bills. Most hospitals have programs to help pay for these kinds of things. At some point you will talk to the patient advocate and they may have ideas for you. The American Cancer Society may have some resources too. 

Know that we all love you and are praying for you. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We will be praying for you. God will give you the strength you need to get through this. When my aunt lost her hair, it came back thick and curly. In the meantime, as DH says "Bald is beautiful!". Hang in there, you can do this.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

You're in my prayers, Melissa. And know that the folks over on Barker Hill are aware and are sending their good thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

More prayers for you from IL.

My cousin had a very aggressive brain cancer in 1998. The doctors gave her 6 months, God gave her longer ... she is still with us praising her King.

There is nothing more to say than what has already been said.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Dear, dear Melissa-

Prayers of thanks for this is curable.
Prayers for mercy and for no sickness/complications during chemo.
Prayers for a speedy recovery.

Patty


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Fight the good fight Melissa and know that we will all be praying for you and pulling for you. This can be beat........when I was a chemo nurse I saw victories. If there is ever anything I can do, please know I would be there for you in a heartbeat. You have been a part of my life for quite some time now, even though we have never met face to face.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, Melissa. Get well soon!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Keeping you in my thoughts and Prayers Melissa!! I know you can beat this!!


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Please know that I am praying for you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Dear Lord, we know you love Melissa even more than we do, so please keep a hand on her shoulder through this tribulation. Make things easier for her and help her to continue to be an inspiration through it all. In Jesus' name, I pray. Amen.


Melissa, I am so sorry you have to go through this, but with your sunny disposition, you will be a blessing to all that come into contact with you. 

I hear that not only might your new hair be a different color, but a different type as well. So if you ever complained about it being too curly or straight, there may be a new look coming up!

My cousin's daughter is a leukemia survivor...for nearly 40 years now! You won't have to go through this alone....all your HT family will be here for you each step of the way. Lots of love and prayers from Florida.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Melissa, we will keep you in our prayers. God is bigger and don't forget that!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

While not welcome news, it is always nice to know what is going on and so great to have a treatable illness! Will continue to keep you in my prayers!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not as good as good with words as the others but, please know (with tears running down my cheeks) I send you much love, many hugs and continuing prayers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey Melissa. It breaks my heart whenever something like this affects a young and vibrant person like yourself. Having known you over the past ten years, I realize you will come thru this in "flying colors"....you've got the grit to get thru this and more. My prayers are lifted up with the many others here who have your well-being on our hearts.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Melissa, I read your message that you wrote from the hospital on the laptop, and I had a sudden 'vision' of the Melissa who has been so special here on HT, helping and inspiring, comforting and sharing -- and there you are in the hospital, already praying for the other patients and the staff! You'll be a help and an inspiration to the people whose lives brush up against yours there, too, just like you have been here. I don't post here on HT as much as I used to (so many things to do and so little time to do them all!), but I've admired you for a long time, you and Cale both, for what you've accomplished in your lives already. I know that God isn't through with you here! The Good News Clubs that I teach have been studying Joseph, and what all he went through -- all part of God's plan to prepare a place where the infant nation of Israel could be safe while they grew until it was time for them to return to Israel. Joseph is one of the people in the Bible who I most admire, for his unfailing uncomplaining good attitude and faith in God no matter what trials he went through. You remind me of Joseph. May God bless you and your family.

Kathleen


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Melissa, 
So many have said so much better on these posts what I would love to say.
So - I will just say, hang in there, do keep your sense of humor. That is how I survived cancer. You can do this, I know you can. I (along with everyone else!) will be praying for you.
Remember - God is Good, All the Time.
You are well loved, and I am sure your family will surround you and care for you - even your far away family on HT


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

I looked up the physical address to the hospital. If it is Wheeling Hospital in Wheeling, West Virginia, the address is : 

Wheeling Hospital
1 Medical Park 
Wheeling WV, 26003

I will let Melissa redirect us if she feels that there is a better avenue to send wishes to. 

Lordy, the poor mail room will believe they have a rock star on their hands!! (As they should).


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Melissa, please rest and concentrate on healing. Praying for your swift return to full health. Prayers for your whole family, who no doubt need the help trying to keep up with everything you normally do.
You are loved and admired by so many!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> Aw heck...if you will I will


Me three


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

May God bless you, Melissa, and keep you in the palm of his hand. I will be praying for you. You are one of my heroines.

Limey


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

God never gives you more than you can handle. Thoughts and prayers, Melissa.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Girl! My mama was diagnosed as having a brain tumor in June of 09, after having been cancer free (endometrial)for four years. I totally second the comment about keeping your sense of humor, it's SO important. My mom's first comment to the surgeon after her brain surgery? "You're a fantastic surgeon, but I really can't recommend you as a hairstylist!" 

Prayers winging your way.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Prayers said, sweetie pie. Boy oh boy, what some people do to get a vacation!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I am adding my prayers for Melissa and her family.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Luckily, it's probably not that feline leukemia. I don't think that people can get that.

Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you. In many ways, you are the dear spirit of this forum. Please reach out if there's anything that I might do to make your road to recovery and smoother.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

adding our prayers from here as well


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Thank goodness they found it early, while it's still treatable. My mom came down with leukemia, and her ancient doc thought it was just anemia... a few years later, when she started collapsing, we got her to a specialist, and found out the truth, and then it was too late...

Blessings upon you and yours... I know the struggles involved. Treatable or not, chemo is not pleasant to go through.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

A permanent spot on my prayer list for you. 


Nomad


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We will also be praying for you. Any time you hear cancer and cureable in the same sentence you're ahead of the game. Any time you place your faith in God you're ahead in life. We will also pray for your family and the medical staff caring for you.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this and will say prayers for you. Try and stay as positive as you can...not always easy, I know, but better for you if you can.

Chemo medications have come a long ways, and quite a few people are able to go thru chemo without the nausea etc....I hope you will be one of those folks!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Praying that your treatment will go well and that you recover quickly. 

I am sure the hospital mail room is going to overflow with good wishes sent your way - you are such a blessing to the HT forum...I think we say "Melissa's forum is a safe harbor" for a reason!

Prayers sent!
Sidepasser


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, certainly glad we now know that there is a cause and that this is something treatable. Take care and will be praying for you for certain!!!


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

FWIW, I'm an oncology nurse and watch from "the other side of the bed" this terrifying and humbling experience. We love our job, and we get very attached to our patients, whom we get to know so well through the long weeks of chemo. We can't do our jobs for long unless we get right down there and in the trenches with you emotionally as well.

What needs doing to cure you of this disease will not be easy. I truly believe attitude is everything, and even the best and brightest attitudes will experience some very hard days ahead. Those are the days that God carries you, that your family and friends hold you up until you can hold up yourself  God bless you and your family. Let people help, they want to help  Absorb all the goodness and mercy you have given to others, and hang on. It's a bumpy ride. Don't "suffer", demand answers and time from your docs and nurses.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

You are such a strong person and have an unbelievably deep faith,you WILL beat this. All of us on here love you and are praying for you. Dawn


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Melissa,

My best friends wife was diagnosed with the same condition as you one month after their wedding at the young age of 24. Fast forward 15 years to today and she's 100% cured and they have adopted two beautiful little girls.
This to shall pass. Peace.

Scott


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Prayers Melissa.
hugs too


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Our SIL was diagnosed with leukemia in January, he is doing wonderfully. I pray that you have the same results. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Prayers and hugs, Melissa. I hope you have a swift recovery.

.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Hugs to you and your family, Melissa. I hope this next month will fly by and you can return to your normal life and routines very quickly.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

My prayers going out for you Melissa as well as your family.And do read Bernie Siegle`s book`s.Especially "365 Prescriptions for the Soul".



Sharon


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just thinking about Melissa and wondering how she's doing. Does anyone have any new updates?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, DARN!:badmood:

The treatments are rough: I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

She was to start chemo today so I wouldn't look for any updates for a few days unless her family posts for her. I know when my Mom went through her cancer, most days it's just all you can do to deal with calls and updates to immediate family and friends. It isn't that you don't care and know your friends are concerned and wondering, it's just so hard. 

Something I learned through all of it is that I never realized is, that it isn't just the patient that has cancer; the whole family has it too. It's the most difficult challenge you will ever face.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Have you seen her post from last night and this morning?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=351696


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying for you!! God is able!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you!!! Tallpines, I had not seen that post. Will continue praying for her!


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Prayers being said for you and your family, Melissa.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Prayers and any help we can offer.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Melissa, 

I lost a kidney to cancer 27 years ago...but the *REST* of me is still here! Hang in there kiddo, and remember, no matter how today is, tomorrow is gonna be *GREAT*!

Mon


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Ah geez, it's always something I still remember the morning I called about Moopups and how compassionate and kind you were to our family.

If this had to happen I'm grateful it's after he left us, because he loved and idolized you. Thought of you as better than anything, even biscuits and gravy. 

I will send my strongest positive thoughts your way and I know you will conquer this.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Melissa - you are such a strong, vital person. I'm sure you are going to come through this just fine! Remember that you have so many folks here to lean on if you need us!

Prayers for you and your family and also your doctors and everyone else helping you at the hospital!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Melissa! What terrible news!! And yet, I am so relieved that your illness is one with such a high cure rate. You will be in my thoughts and prayers while you journey back to wellness.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hey Melissa, you'll be in my prayers often.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Many hugs to you Melissa...stay tough!!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thinking of you.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Wishing you strength and rest! 

(Fresh ginger tea, made of just grated fresh ginger root in hot water, is supposed to be good for nausea...)


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Prayers being said for you, Melissa.


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Sending hugs and prayers from here! ((((((((melissa))))))))


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Jesus will be carrying you ...... We are praying here..... we love you Melissa !!!! Just another earthly trial , I'm sure you will get through this easily ......


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Prayers being sent your way, Melissa. I enjoy your posts so much and all you offer everyone here. May God give great strength and peace to you and your family during this time.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Prayers and healing thoughts going up from here!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi once again everyone, The day went fairly well, I am just waiting for eleven o'clock when I have to take another round of the chemo drugs. I did not feel great this afternoon, rather shaky and a bit of a stomach ache. Everyone is gone and Cale is staying the night with me, the staff is letting him sleep in the extra bed. Still getting platelets in the IV. Start a different chemo drug tomorrow, only have to take it four times. Thanks for the prayers, I can feel them when I am getting down.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sure glad to see you posting, and this is now one day to mark off the calendar closer to the date of your wellness again.

Angie


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

now we can all pray for you. Stay strong...Lenii


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Precious ((((Melissa)))). I have been going thru chemo and radiation and now am on round 2 of radiation - for lung cancer. I know the fear that initially engulfs you and the blessing of friends/family who offer to do your shopping, cleaning, cooking, etc. Let them do it. Trust me, it's important. 

Anything you need to ask, any problems you're having... they've heard it all and have answers/remedies for them. So ask. Keep notes going so you don't forget anything and if at all possible, have a trusted family member or friend with you when you have an appointment with the Doctor. Believe me, you will forget half of what they say, if not more. Many times it's due to being overwhelmed, and there are times it's the medicines they have you on. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me. Surround yourself with people who think positively and know the power of God. Miracles do happen. Every year they come up with better remedies, cures and techniques and I believe God uses Doctors for these too.

Stay strong sister. Consider me as part of your faithful prayer team... you'll be in my heart, thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

If you have to have cancer, acute leukemia is one of the "better" kinds to have: the aggressive, rapidly growing cancer cells are the most susceptible to chemo drugs. 

You are in my thoughts. Be strong, and take your vitamins.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Melissa. So glad to hear that you had a fairly good day. Maybe a sack of peppermint candy would help with the tummy aches. It is good for upset tummies under normal times but it did help my Sister. After a week my Sis would only a little and was weak. I would get up every morning and stop and get her a big biscut and gravy and that was about all she would eat. To get her to eat most of it I told her if she didn't eat it I wouldn't bring her more. I wish we were closer to you so we could come visit you and give you a big HUG. 
With all the new drugs out I hope it will not be to hard on you. it is scary and that is bothersome but you are a strong person. Let folks do things for you as that will make them feel better . Just wish we could do something from this end. Good luck deer and get well soon. Sam.
PS sorry I wrote so much.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Adding you to my prayers............


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Surprised to see you posting. Thank you so much for taking the effort to update us. Continued best wishes and prayers for you, family, and friends.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Keeping you in my prayers Melissa. You touch so many lives and so many are praying for you and sending you good thoughts and wishes. Leukemia doesn't stand a chance. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers spoken, and received! God is Good!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to see the update. Hang in there.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Melissa said:


> Well looks like I have good news and bad news. Just found out that I have leukemia...good news is that it is a highly curable type. I am going to be in hospital for about three weeks. start chemotherapy tomorrow. keep me in your prayers, I have always loved you all so dearly...


My DAuntie had a form or leukemia that was also very curable. She lived with it in remission for many, many years. 20 or 30 or more. So, yes, today the prog. is probably even better than 40 yrs ago. 

You are in my personal thoughts and prayers. Keep your head up and your shoulders back. Head into the wind. You have lots of support and loving thoughts coming your way.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Dear Melissa,
I just saw this thread today. Somehow I missed any mention that you weren't well, so I am just so shocked !!!
Add me to the list of folks who are praying for you and your family. We faced a similar disease in our family, I understand what you all are going through now. I hope all of us here praying together for you can send you some extra strength and comfort.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

praying Melissa...(((hugs)))


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Melissa, another thing that I had during chemo was , the only way to describe it, 'food flashes'. All of a sudden I'd feel like I could taste a certain food.. just like I had just put it in my mouth... I guess this was an Extreme craving , or something. I'd usually end up getting whatever it was and eating it. Don't know if any other chemo survivors had this , or not???? Pamper yourself, Melissa; if you are tired , it's ok to rest and nap... I had wigs, scarves, but mostly hats!!! I love hats., so this was good. Mostly, I just went au naturel... I had such hotflashes that one day at work ,I just tore off my wig, threw it up on top shelf of my work station (flower shop) and told my co-workers , this was it!!! the real me...


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Called your name out at intercessory prayer.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Morning Sister! Up and at'em.

Scott


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Adding my prayers to all above me. Praying for you for comfort...courage....and healing.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Melissa, I have been praying for you and your family since I first read your daughter's post. I know the Lord has enveloped you all in His loving arms, and will guide you, your family, and your doctors and nurses through your treatment. You are in the safest place you could be. 

Please know you are thought about often by people who don't know you, but care about you. The Lord is with you!!!


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Hi once again everyone, The day went fairly well, I am just waiting for eleven o'clock when I have to take another round of the chemo drugs. I did not feel great this afternoon, rather shaky and a bit of a stomach ache. Everyone is gone and Cale is staying the night with me, the staff is letting him sleep in the extra bed. Still getting platelets in the IV. Start a different chemo drug tomorrow, only have to take it four times. Thanks for the prayers, I can feel them when I am getting down.


The stomach ache could be the beginning of the worst case of constipation of your life. If that's the case ask the nurse for a Purple Cow followed by a hot cup of coffee. They will know what you're talking about. Also ask for stool softeners. The pain can be awful.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Melissa, i have not been around for awhile....but i wanted to send hugs and a special prayer for you, Cale and your family....


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Prayers and healing thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Mellisa,
I am so sorry to hear the news, but know that you are in everyone's prayers. Are you keeping your hands busy to keep your mind going? Maybe crochet or knit.


----------



## nannopei (Dec 21, 2005)

Melissa, sorry I wasn't on the computer this week to hear about your illness or I would have posted sooner. We haven't met in person but I've always admired you and your family and all you've accomplished. You have given so much to all of us..now it's our turn to support you with prayers from all over the world. Let Cale and the family know that we are also beaming strength to them as well. You will all be in our thoughts!

Wendy in Prince Edward Island, Canada


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

I really don't post too often, but I think of you as a friend. I just saw your post(s). All I can say is OH MELISSA. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Your emotions are probably all over the map, but the attitude that comes through in your posts is amazing. It sounds like you are in good hands. 

I wish there was something more that I could do besides pray. But at least I can do that. 

Hugs.
Carol


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

Melissa, I don't post here much but I do read a lot and from what I've read you are a remarkable person with a great family and deep faith in the Lord. Keep your faith and trust in Jesus and He will see you through. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

Melissa, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I think of you on my commute home and check for an update once I am home.


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

Shepherd- you are in my thoughts and prayers also!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wishing the very best for you and your family. You're so blessed to have so many people who care about you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Praying for recovery for both Melissa and Shepherd.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You have such a depth of courage- I'm glad to read that there is such a good success rate with your illness and that the hospital is rushing to get on top of it. I just know that this is an unbeatable combination. 

We'll try to be good til you are back to normal and will keep you in our hearts.


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh Melissa,
Keeping you in my thoughts a prayers.


----------



## diamonds (Sep 14, 2006)

Melissa I am sorry that you are not well... I just read this thread... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

When I read Kadia's post about your low red and white counts, I had a feeling this was what was coming...you have a hard road ahead of you, but I KNOW you can beat this. You will be in my thoughts and prayers daily. With so many praying for you and your family, God can't help, but listen! You've made a special home for us here at HT, and we all think of you as family. (((hugs))) Please let us know if there is a specific need that we can help with? I learned to crochet this winter, and I'd love to send you a hat.  Are you in the Wheeling hospital? I would like to join the others in giving you a wonderful shower of cards and love. Just let us know where to send them.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Melissa, I will be praying for you. Hugs.


----------



## catcrazy (Jan 30, 2003)

Dear Melissa, You've impacted so many people in a positive way. I hope we can all have a similar impact for you. Thinking of you hard. Love and prayers, the most powerful forces in the universe....
Cat


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh Melissa.....I am praying for you and your family. I added you to our Wed night women's prayer list. I think of everyone on here as a friend. Somedays the people here are what gets me through. It breaks my heart to read these posts. Just know that we are all here praying for you and supporting you!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Healing thoughts, prayers and gratitude to you Melissa - for all yr great work on this board, and the positive impact YOU have had on my life. My heart goes out to you and your family, best wishes for a speedy recovery, Laure ldc


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Melissa,
When I read your post my heart sank for the second time in 2 days. My daughter's 27 year old fiance was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer this week. But I will tell you what I told him from my own experience with Breast cancer last year...Fight. You can beat this. Be strong. Stay positive. I will pray for both of you to have strength and feel God's love everyday.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Well,I am still alive. So far I have mostly just had some stomach problems and headaches. It is not terribly bad, but bad enough. I am posting on facebook and trying to post here, but am getting tired. I don't mind if someone wants to copy and past my updates here, on this laptop I can't get it to work. Posting on facebook lets my family and friends get the updates also. Thanks for praying, I am trying to stay positive, but quite honestly get a little mad at times, and a little down at other times. It can be a roller coaster...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Is there any wonder that a person gets down and mad? A minister I know says that is all a part of cancer and our Lord knows and understands that a little temper and yelling is His way to allow a person to blow off some steam. 

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The roller coaster emotions are normal...just a part of processing and accepting what is happening to you. Hang in there and stay positive. As I said before, a sense of humor is good medicine!


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Praying for you and your family!

You can do this. Take care!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I sent a friend request to you in Facebook ...... maybe you should start a new quilt , plan it out , maybe to give your mind a break ? We are praying for you and the whole family , keep your bible close by as it will comfort you ...... love ya


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Prayers & Hugs. Be strong when you have to, vulnerable when you need to. Let others around you help as much as they can. Above all, be good to yourself!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Mad is good, be mad, get angry enough to fight. My family and friends are all pulling.


----------



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

I am praying for you, sweet lady. Hang in there


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Melissa, you will be in my prayers.. Sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this, Melissa. I guess that explains why you've been so tired. Hopefully you will come through this and feel ever so much better. Hang in there! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

For those who want to know, my diagnosis is Acute Myelogenous Leukemia subtype M3. I am taking Atra-orally and Idarubicin through an IV push. According to what I have read this is one of the most curable types of leukemia. I slept a lot today mostly because of the side effects of some nausea medication. This evening I really feel almost normal. I was able to walk the loop of the floor a few times which was nice- it was empty so no chance of too many germs. My WBC is a dismal .6, but the doctor said it is normal to go up and down and he thinks I am doing great. Thanks for hanging in there with me, knowing the prayers and support are there makes such a difference.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm so glad you had a good day today and that your dr. thinks you're doing well. I bet you're already anxious to get home and back to your normal routine. Please take care of yourself and give yourself time and lots of rest. God bless you!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that you're ill, Melissa. You and your family will be in my daily prayers. I pray that you will feel the coolness of our Father's hand upon your brow, the warmth of His love in your heart, His healing touch upon your body and His strength to help you through your hard days/nights. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Melissa, I haven't been around HT a lot lately and didn't know you were ill until just now ... prayers for your comfort and courage on the road from way up here. 

I know that most of the chemo these days has way less nausea effects ... but I have heard that the Sea-Bands used for motion sickness can help if it is a problem. Just tossing that out there - in the hopes you never need it! Queasiness is so nasty. 

Sleep all you need to, knowing you are much loved.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Still Praying for you.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Me, too! Melissa I am including your family and medical providers in my prayers, as well.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

stay tough.....keep the faith.....i am praying for you, your family and the nurses and dr.s

samm


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Melissa, I just wish I was there so I could give you a real hug. But since I can't I'm sending you a big cyber ((((((HUG)))))). I've been a member of Country Families since it was still on Lusnet. I don't post a whole lot, took me forever to reach 1000 posts. LOL! But I think of you as a good friend and I care deeply for my good friends.

It is normal to feel mad and sad, but if you can find something to laugh about every day it will help. I've heard a positive attitude is one of the ways to beat cancer. Just keep the worry about home and family put on the back burner and let God take care of everything, because he has you in his hands. Just remember Job in the bible how he was stricken and he came through. God has ways to test us to make us stronger. 

I am keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

As usual, WIHH (page 4, post #117) said things better than I could. DW's cancer is 10 years behind us, but we would wholeheartedly agree that it's a life-changing experience. DW has often told people that, as awful as it was to go thru, she's glad it happened. Sounds strange, I know, but it's a journey, with ups and downs and battles to be fought. 

Hang in there. Take it one day at a time, even hour by hour if need be. You have an army of people praying for you, including my most heartfelt prayers coming from Indiana.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Melissa said:


> For those who want to know, my diagnosis is Acute Myelogenous Leukemia subtype M3. I am taking Atra-orally and Idarubicin through an IV push. According to what I have read this is one of the most curable types of leukemia. I slept a lot today mostly because of the side effects of some nausea medication. This evening I really feel almost normal. I was able to walk the loop of the floor a few times which was nice- it was empty so no chance of too many germs. My WBC is a dismal .6, but the doctor said it is normal to go up and down and he thinks I am doing great. Thanks for hanging in there with me, knowing the prayers and support are there makes such a difference.


Ludwig Mies van der Rohe gave us the quote, "God is in the details."

Save, births, weddings, and deaths, life comes in increments. We handle increments ever so much better when we are sure of an outcome. Fear can overwhelm any increment. Faith is mortar that joins the increments in our lives to form that which is good in what some call our soul, and others call our character.

Ludwig Mies van der Rohe was an architect who designed skyscrapers, museums, and homes in America and Europe. He was awarded the American Medal of Freedom for his contribution to American architecture.

God is an architect. I do not think the Universe will be His greatest work, but my mind cannot see what His mind sees. I just trust that He knows what He is about.

van der Rohe left us a lesser known quote, &#8220;Architecture starts when you carefully put two bricks together. There it begins.&#8221;

Melissa, when my mind travels the distance between us to visit, to commune, or to just listen, and I look upon a person my eyes cannot see, I always look up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thinking of you and yours today and praying earnestly. Does your laptop have a DVD player in it? Watching funny movies and laughing at them helps you heal. It releases those good endorphins and helps take your mind off the big picture for a while. NetFlicks gives a month free to new members - if you don't already have an account, this would be a good time to try it out! Cale or one of the kids could take care of that for you so you can rest. (((hugs)))
~Mary


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Prayers for Melissa's healing & strength for the whole family.

Wishing you a Happy and Blessed Mother's Day, Melissa.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi everyone~ Today I had to take lasix, because I have fluid build up- a lot of it, so lots of bathroom time! Tonight I feel a little better, glad I could get on here, Lindsey had to figure out how I could get on the internet again. 

Some have asked about sending cards or donations, I know times are hard for so many and you guys need your money for your families. We are not lacking for anything, but I surely would appreciate your cards and words of encouragement. So if you want to send a card, just send it to my house. I imagine many people here have the address, but here it is again. Melissa Norris 59901 Walters Road Jacobsburg, Ohio, 43933. 

Mostly I just value your friendship, your loyalty, your kindess over the years and your love and concern. That means more to me than words can say.I would love your prayers, not just for me but for the many people who are suffering throughout this world. I know God has a big plan and that the former things will not even be brought to mind. Someday we will all look back at our tragedies and realize that a story has been woven from them. Even here in the hospital I can't stop myself from seeking out everone's story, it is just the way I am.... Do what you can, where you are, to make a difference. We all need each other~


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm praying for you & the family and will continue. I know God has great things planned for you all, and while this bites I know much good will come from it as well. Keep the faith.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Melissa, You are such an inspiration in so many ways!!!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Melissa, I think the fluid build up happens a lot in these types of treatments. I know my Sis was on fluid meds the whole time she was in treatment. Prayers are still going out for you and your family. You all can draw strenght from each other. Here is another fatherly hug to make you feel better. HUGGGGSSSSS Sam


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Melissa, you will come out on the other side of this knowing that you have strength you never knew was in you.

There is a verse that I turn to when things get bad. It got me through my own journey with cancer and I hope it comforts you: Joshua 1:9
"Be strong and of good courage. Be neither frightened nor dismayed, for the Lord your God is with you wherever you go"


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I was rather wired up last night and just couldn't sleep, I got about 3 hours altogether. Maybe I can sneak a nap in before the kids get here this afternoon. I have my mom smuggling in a hair dryer so I can properly fix this mop and I am going to wear my regular clothes this afternoon for at least a few hours. I have a shirt that zips up the front so if something drastic happens they can get to the vital parts quickly! I think schlepping around in a hospital gown makes a person feel even worse, but I always was the type to get up and get going fully dressed. 

I was up so early this morning that I think I woke Roy up when I called him. I hadn't talked to him in a few days and he is usually up very early! I had to laugh that I beat him up. Things are going well at the farm, the cow is milking good and I am not there to make cheese.

Well my breakfast should be coming and I am hungry, the food is not horrid, I am learning what not to order. I went with raisin bran and orange juice this morning along with yogurt since I am on antibiotics. I figure they should not be able to harm any of that!

Have a wonderful Mother's Day everyone!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh I forgot my blood tests from this morning came back already and they were all the same as yesterday which was good news.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good morning, Melissa. I'm up early this morning too. I agree it's better for one's moral not to stay in hospital garb if possible. Hope you enjoyed your breakfast. Great news about the blood tests. 

Enjoy your Mother's Day with your family.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yes, hospital gowns are not very stylish and I think they keep you in "sick" mode! Great news on your blood test!

Hope you are able to have a good Mother's Day! Is everyone coming to see you today?


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I know this isn't the place you planned to be. Think ahead to next years Moms day. You have alot of people caring and praying for you. Dont forget that. Hugs:grouphug:

Keep up the positive attitude..Lenii


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Happy Mothers day, and keep up the good work. I agree that getting dressed sometimes makes one feel better. Put those wonderful powers of the human body to work on the bad stuff....God Bless, suz


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Good morning Melissa and happy mothers day. 

From your morning update it sounds like your spirits are up (over the years I have rarely seen you be anything but upbeat).

Thoughts are with you.

Mike


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Happy Mother's Day, and I think being in people clothes will make your spirits be a little better than they already are.

Good on the numbers being the same as yesterday.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Mothers Day, hang in there!! I want to say 'thank you' for your positive words. They make me have a better outlook on my day, which didn't even start out bad! Thank you for being an inspiration.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY MELISSA...
I am glad that you are going to be able to get dressed today...I am sure that will make you feel better......
You are in our Prayers...
Eddiebuck & bopeep


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

You are an inspiration to so many. Selflessness is a wonderful thing too. Bless you for caring about others in this time. My prayers are with you. 

My sister in law beat this many years ago. She has done very well and while it was life changing - the experience of this all - it was not as bad as it could have been and she came through with flying colors. With your upbeat attitude I bet you will too. And all these prayers can't hurt. 

Happy Mother's Day! Keep strong, Laurie in VT (Vtfarma)


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa....thinking of you this Mother's Day. 

I know your family will be there, and your 'virtual' family is here, praying for you and loving you.

May the Lord give you strength and bless you today.

(((((Melissa)))))

"The eternal God is our refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms." Deut. 33:27


stef


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Happy Mother's Day! And remember, every day you go through is just one less day you'll have to deal with this nonsense.

Acute leukemia like you have is highly curable. The drugs are very effective, and meds for side effects are, too. It's definitely 1980 anymore.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day, Melissa! enjoy your family visit, and yes...somehow getting out of the horrible hospital gown is just uplifting. I'm sending huge hugs and always prayers.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day, Melissa!

Just wanted to let you know we are still praying for you here, and will continue to do so. Blessings and hugs on you as you go through this.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Tenn Whistler (May 7, 2010)

Hi Melissa, My first post here and it comes with my heart felt prayers for your swift recovery...
G*D Bless & keep you...


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day Melissa!
Thinking of you.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy Mothers Day Melissa,
I am glad that you are able to get up and around a tad bit. You and your family are in our prayers every day. Hope you had a great visit with the family and the hair dryer.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope you had the best Mother's Day you could have and staying on the upside. Take care.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Melissa, and it's good to "hear" your voice. Hang in there and try to relax and enjoy the fussin' everyone is going to make over you. Soak up all the love around you and hold it as a treasure to draw from during the tougher times. Oh, and don't forget that orange popsicles are a good stomach treat.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The nurses said I can wear my own clothes every day, so that is nice. I will feel much better dressed. So far I have not had any bad symptoms, mostly irritating. The nurse I had last night said I am so healthy otherwise that things may go well for me. My blood counts last night were solid, another chemo treatment today. I am waiting for breakfast now. Some of the food is decent, some is not. They can't make a decent piece of toast in this place that is for sure, but the personal pan pizza loaded with veggies is awesome! 

Today kadia is bring the community center bills so I can work on them, will give me something to do. It is hard on her running the house and bringing stuff to me! The other kids are helping out, but she said she feels like she is turning into me!!! 

Had a nice Mother's Day, kids and cale were here, my Mom and sister were here, one of my brother's and his wife, and two of our neighbors stopped by. I really don't feel that bad so company breaks the monotony. The nurse said a lot of people with my blood counts can't get out of bed and I am up cleaning and organizing my room!! lol Oh well, I always say mind over matter and it must work.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Mellisa, I find the best way to go for the food in the hospital is to ask for the vegitarian plates...you can avoid the mystery meats then and get plenty of yummy stuff.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Morning Melissa - good to hear you feel good enough to have something to do to keep boredom away. You'll have that place Homesteaded before you're done 
Good that Kadia can do the running of the house, and running things to you.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

So sorry you are going through this Melissa. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Glad you are able to wear your own clothes....bet your butt feels a lot warmer!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Nickie, the meals here are like a restaurant. You can order any time from 7am to 7:30 pm and get anythingyou want. I have had the grilled chicken breast and added it to a salad, roast beef, and for breakfast the sausage is decent. I also had a hot turkey breast sandwich and it was pretty good. Once you order the food arrives in about half and hour and is pretty hot. Guests can order anything in any amount for $3.50. Cale loves to eat so gets his money's worth! They have a salad bar, deli bar, hot foods, breakfasts, and a page full of desserts. I tried the carrot cake one night and it was good.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Glad to hear that you are doing well. As far a that hospital gown is concerned, I would probably moon everyone.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank God for laptops... they provide a way to 'escape' for awhile, which really helps. I'm so glad you've continued to update here since I (and many others) can't log into Facebook (not a member by choice). 

When you get tired, rest; sleep. It usually happens that you get really tired. Your body is trying to fight off that bad stuff and the chemo (and/or radiation) makes you extremely tired. Just go with the flow and before you know it, you'll be over the hump. Eat what sounds good, when it sounds good. Do not worry about any extra weight you might be carrying around. Chances are you're gonna lose it anyway. They have something they can prescribe that helps with the nausea, should you experience that - and it works great! Force yourself to eat; you need to keep your strength up as much as possible.

It's pouring here; has been all morning. I'm ready for it to stop now. LOL. A nap sounds good.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Hi Melissa, glad to hear you are up and about a bit. Having your own stuff to wear makes you feel better too. Sounds like you are doing great. You'll be home before you know it feeling good and stronger than ever. We are praying for you. Glad you had a good mothers day.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am always thinking about you and realize how this can happen to anyone at anytime. Dorothy


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Melissa, prayers for you and your family. Also for you Shepherd.
Why does it always seem that the best people get sick at an early age?
Melissa, I've always admired you, you're a great mom to your kids and a great MOM to all of us numbskulls on cf that you have to monitor constantly.
I pray that God's will be done both with you and Shepherd. 
You both are on our prayer list at church.
Hang in there!


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Hospital food has really changed for the better over the years.
My SIL was the head dietitian at a hospital in New Orleans and she said they had many people eat in their cafeteria just as walk-ins from the community. The price was good and the food was too.
Melissa- it's good you are getting dressed in your own clothes and moving around. That really helps a person feel normal. 
Thank you for keeping us updated. 
You are in our prayers.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Melissa You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just wanted to say _hi_, Melissa. I was thinking of you today~



paula


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Melissa, Just wanted to say hi, and a belated Mother's Day to you. I'm away from home in Utah visiting my Mother for mother's day, so wasn't on the computer til now. Sounds like things are progressing right along with your treatment, and your spirits are good. You're a strong person, and things will all work out right. I agree that wearing the gowns make you 'feel' sick, and wearing your own clothes helps you mentally. Good thing you have a laptop to keep up with all of us! Hang in there, and God Bless! Jan in Co


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Good news this evening, I am off the IV fluids- at least for now. I have been hooked to that thing since last Monday- so nice to move around without dragging that pole. Doctor said the x-ray looked pretty good- chemo treatment went well. I sent the kids home early to cook their own homemade supper and just made Cale go. home to sleep and I am going to have an evening alone. Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Glad to hear that your spirits are up. Keep getting dressed everyday, it does help! We're all pulling for ya!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Glad to see you are doing well. This ******* in the south is thinking of you. Anytime I hear someone has cancer, it kinda takes my breath away, espescially if it is someone I know. Since I have been on this forum for ages, I fill I know everyone! I hope you pull through with flying colors. My stepmon just got finished with the colon cancer deal and she seems to be doing fine. Later Travis


----------



## Pansies4me (Aug 26, 2004)

Melissa,

I haven't been around the forums much lately and read more often than I post. But I wanted to say you have been in my thoughts and prayers these past few days. I have appreciated your faith and positive, can-do attitude since I found this forum many years ago. I know the Lord will use this experience for your good and His glory. 

And I agree completely about getting dressed and fixed up every day! Makes a world of difference! 

Sallie


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Melissa, I haven't posted here long but have been reading for years. You've always been such a kind, patient, voice of reason here - and I absolutely hate that you're having to deal with this. Glad you're doing well so far, we'll keep you in our prayers.

Please make sure you stay hydrated now that they've pulled your IV, you'll feel better and it'll lessen the chances of having constipation or UTI issues. I was in the hospital overnight a couple months ago and I was amazed at the food - it was really good! (and people say there are no miracles...)

Take care.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Just checking up on you this evening, Melissa. Glad to hear you got some good food and got the IV out. I'm sure your girl is a chip off the ole block as far as keeping a household goes. What a blessing you are to us all. We love you. Sandy


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Melissa, 
Hope you have a good day today!
Sarah


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Melissa,
I am so glad to hear that you are doing better. We will keep praying.
Kerri


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Praying EXTRA hard for you and yours.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the updates, Melissa!

Still praying for you!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Pretty good night last night, I was able to sleep fairly well. I still have to be hooked to the IV for some of my meds and I am getting a bag of FFP right now, but at least those are just in short stints. It is rainy outside and just looking out there makes me sleepy! Thought I would check in here and maybe take a little nap. Kadia and Melvin are coming to visit later and Cale this evening.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet dreams, Melissa! Have a lovely nap.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Rest all you can...I know things will turn out well for you.:angel:


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Good morning Melissa, glad you had a decent nights sleep.A rainy day is a good time to take a nap and read a good book. Get all the rest you can. I'm off to plant the potatoes this morning, we don't have rain for a change.Enjoy your visit with your family. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Precious Lady!! 

Hugs & good thoughts from me!! You are doing so well!! Have another piece of carrot cake, a restful nap and know you are loved..we are missing you at HT..you will definitely beat this..
Prayers!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa-
You are still in our thoughts and prayers!!!! Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hang it there! The more "normal" you act, the better you will feel, so wear your own clothes, do your hair, and put on nail polish and make up...... oh, wait.... that's only if you use 'em!  And you can have family bring you food if OK with your docs, but as long as your counts are down it has to be well cooked. Lots of prayers and healing vibes coming your way!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Many heartfelt prayers for you and your family. Get better soon!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Not much new to report today, slept fairly good, just a little restless, instead of being cold I was hot. Still feeling a little tired. Overall my symptoms have been so much more mild than I ever imagined they would be. Today is the last chemo treatment and hopefully my numbers will all start going up and I can someday get out of here! 

I am gardening by proxy at home, telling people what to plant and where! Maybe there will be some harvest this year, just a little late on some things perhaps.

I had a chest x-ray this morning and am still waiting for my lab results, so not much to report there. 

Have a nice day everyone, thanks so much for the cards and notes, I love reading about your homesteading adventures and I am glad that I have been at least a little inspiration to some of you.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Melissa,
I'm so glad your symtoms are milder than you expected! I kept waking up last night wondering how your were doing, so I was restless right along with you, lol. You are a great inspiration to anyone who 'knows' you here on the forum. With prayers for you & your family, Keep Looking Up! Maggie


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thankful that your symptoms are mild, Melissa and things are going well. I'm believing for your complete healing, that you'll be home and back in the groove soon. Love and continued prayers, Paula~


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you are doing so well.. I remember reading about the fatigue from chemo--something like this....-" You see something you want to do. You think about getting up and doing it. Well, maybe later .. this afternoon? Then ,maybe tonight? Maybe tomorrow? " I'll think about it.." So, if you do feel tired , it's VERY normal..


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Good to hear that you are doing well Melissa. Keep the faith.

Scott


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I had a chest x-ray this morning and am still waiting for my lab results, so not much to report there.


Hum . . .I'd think if they had to x-ray your chest to find them you'd already know there wasn't much to report. OH, wait. . .you meant there wasn't much to report about the lab results not they having to x-ray your chest. Sorry, carry on.


Ok it wasn't much of a joke but this isn't GC and I'm too much of a gentleman to be too crass. But I hope it made you smile a bit


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The chest x-ray looked good they said. WBC went down to .3, let's hope that it as low as it goes. Everything else was low, but stable.

Now you all know I am trying not to complain, but I just had the worst plate of spaghetti that you can ever imagine. I am not sure how it was made to taste so bad! lol

And just to let you all know, the last chemo treatment is finished. Now it is just a waiting game to see if I will go into remission. All of you PRAYER WARRIORS, please pray~ They say the next week the numbers may not go up, but after that they should.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

All this is good and it is a good sign that you are complaining about the food!!!
Prayers & many good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you've had your last chemo. I wish you were closer. I'd cook what ever you'd like for you. You continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't have any food brought in, no tap water, no fresh fruits or vegetables, and no ice. My WBC is just practically non-existent, so can't take any chances.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I was think about after you're home and doing better. I guess I worded it poorly.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We ARE praying hard for you... that awful spaghetti was probably the Chemo affecting the ole taste buds.... your attitude is phenominal, your faith and will to fight is mighty!
You will beat this handily!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

More prayers for your swift and complete healing (and good food).

Angie


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa-

I just checked the thread...I am in big trouble...I just got off the phone with the hospital cafeteria, and ordered you spaghetti for the next 21 meals, including breakfast!

Still praying for you. You are on our minds quite a bit.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Girl, saying lots of prayers.Great sign is that you don't like the food today.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Melissa,
I will pray you threw this like everone prayed my son threw his massive head trauma. Many prayers to come for speedy remission and healing and better foods.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

May God send Michael the Archangel to comfort and protect you.

It is not the size of of the white blood cells in the fight, it is the size of the fight in the white blood cells that counts.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Melissa,
Hope today's meals are a little better! Will be praying for your WBC to go up....


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Good morning, Melissa.

Just wanted you to know someone else is thinking of you early this day.
May the Lord bless you and those who are caring for you. And may He bless your husband and children, too.

hugs, 

stef


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

You remain in my prayers Melissa ..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning.
Hope you had a good, restful,and healing night.
Still lifting you up!


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

_Psalm 16:11 "You have made known to me the path of life; you will fill me with joy in your presence, with eternal pleasures at your right hand."_

Slept really good last night, not one of those exhausted sleeps, but more of a deep-snuggly sleep! I feel pretty good this morning, just waiting for breakfast (going to try attempt the french toast~) and to see what my numbers are this morning.

I was laying in bed this morning just picturing those cancer cells all dying and all the good cells taking over. I hope they take over fast!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Good morning Melissa, glad you had a good nights sleep. I wish I could send you some real maple syrup for that french toast.Got my supply from another HTer and it's delicious.Keep that picture in your head, it's a good one.:goodjob: Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Melissa said:


> _...I was laying in bed this morning just picturing those cancer cells all dying and all the good cells taking over. I hope they take over fast!_


_

I love your tenacious spirit! With your fighting spirit you'll be over this in no time!_


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Some numbers are down a bit this morning, but they said that is normal, the chemo wipes out the bad stuff so the good can grow.

WBC is .2 which is the lowest I have been (can't wait until it is as least over 1!!!)
RBC is 2.57 which is has actually been as low as 1.89 so it is up a little.

HGB is 8.4, it was 4.1 when I came in, so that is a good number, normal is 12-15.

Platelets are 36, they have been as low as 23. 

Let's pray all of these numbers go up, up, up!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

You remain in my thoughts, Melissa.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

up, up and away with those numbers!

Melissa, I hope today is a nice one for you and that you find unexpected things to bring a smile to your face and to your heart over and over again. Sleep, rest deeply, and continue to heal!

Cathy


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Melissa, not like you need another site to keep up, but did the hospital give info. for a Caring Bridge site? When my son was in Children's in Pittsburgh, they give you info to start a site. You could then focus on just one site to update.

And you are in my prayers. I know that you are stronger than this!


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

You are in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Gald to hear you are keeping your fighting spirit! Visualization is very good for healing, I hear. Picture those cancer cells being beaten and drug away, etc. When I worked in an oncology clinic, one of the docs told me that your mental state has as much to do with healing as all the chemo in the world. He said that is why VooDoo is so powerful--it WON'T work if the victim doesn't know about it, but if they do, their own mind makes it work! Keep on resting, thinking ahead to being well, and you will be! Wish we could all come for a short 'gardening visit' to help the family. If they realize how important the harvest is to you, they will all pitch in and get to planting! It will happen. Hugs and prayers, Jan in Co--but still in Utah for the moment.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers, good thoughts and healing vibes going out for you, dear friend.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Still praying for you lady!

Hugs!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Awesome attitude hon!

So glad to hear things are going well so far. Amazing how fast they throw you into treatment, isn't it? Geesh. You don't have time to think of anything else, just make it to the next appointment (they didn't get me in the hospital for more than overnight once... and they had to do some serious talking for a few hours to get that!). 

Then just for a good time, chemo and/or radiation changes our tastebuds. ACK! What happened to salt? And canned foods with acidic base? Where are we getting coffee beans from now? 

But the good part is we can lose weight at the drop of a hat, LOL. (Not that this is a diet I recommend!) I told DH it's a good thing I had LITTLE extra to loose!

Keep up the good work, Melissa. Your prayer team is at work!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

HI Melissa! I'm thinking about you every day


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Melissa,
Hope you have a good day today - hoping those numbers are up!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning, Mellisa! I hope you get a yummy breakfast this morning!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Still praying for you girl!!


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa your in our thoughts and prayers get well soon.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Good morning, hope you have a good day!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

_Hebrews 12:2 "Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith." God is writing a story of faith through your life, what will it describe? One of our praise songs at church says, "Let our lives tell your story." That has always been something dear to my heart, I wanted people to know Jesus through the way I lived my life. When tough times hit that is when His story means the most._


Not much new to report today, just really, really tired. Using chemo to fight cancer is a tough job! I read a few pages, then nap a bit. WBC is .2 HGB is 8.6 RBC is 2.66 platelets are 26. I am getting platelets later today as they are too low and a chest x-ray just as a check. Thanks for the prayers and cards- love all of you.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sending you some snailmails. Its all I can think of to do.
Every one has a lot of prayers enclosed. They'll all get very booooring, I'm sure so you can use them to read yourself to sleep!!
Patty
:angel: :zzz: :kissy:


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Melissa, my little brother was diagnosed with stage 4 lymphoma. the doc said 'go home and be comfortable'. well...no he didn't! he got another opinion and began chemo. oh it was horrible, no other way around it. BUT......six years now, and he is cancer free! so...I asked so many people to pray for him...and look what happened. as we pray for you. I know it stinks right now...and I send you my most beloved ((HUGS)). but..I also know cancer is cured these days. even when the side effects loom large..and suck (sorry..it IS the word that applies) I send you love and many 'mom' type HUGS that knock you over, as they are full body ones. this will pass...as I pray it will.


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

Melissa,
Five years ago my uncle won his fight against acute mylogenious leukemia. It can be done and you will win yours! Keep up your fighting spirit and remember to find something to laugh for. Laughter is food for the soul and nothing is a better "pick-me-up". That's what got my uncle through it. He had to have 3 rounds of chemo; his cancer took two rounds to go into remission and then they hit him with a third round for good measure but now he's considered fully cured. He also used alot of imagery and said that really helped him feel like he was taking a stand against the disease. Stay strong and keep fighting!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Just go with the flow and nap while you can...even though I know that goes against your nature, girl! Thinking of you often and praying without ceasing. Lots of love from Florida, Jan.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Hugs Melissa, hoping you are feeling a little better this afternoon...


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Just really, really tired today, but they say that is normal. Hoping to feel a little better as each day goes by. The kids were here to visit, hadn't seen them in a few days, so that was nice.

I am really hoping one round of chemo does the job!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa. 
Just writing to wish you a restful evening. 
May the Lord bless you and keep you and yours tonight.

hugs, 

stef


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Your gonna beat this Melissa, just keep fighting & you can do it!!
Keeping you in all my prayers & thoughts!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Melissa,
Please dont feel guilty for resting. THis is what you are to be doing at a time such as this. Sleep as much as you can. A body rebuilds itself as you sleep.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good morning, sweet Melissa! Just sitting here reading your posts and praying for those numbers to rise like a helium balloon. Keep sleeping whenever you can, visualizing those cancer cells being beaten back, and no more spaghetti, lol! Hope the French toast was delicious - what's for breakfast today?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Still praying and thinking of you dear lady.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More good wishes and prayers..... and hugs!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I pray today brings you comfort and rest and your health improves steadily....


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Good Morning, Melissa!

Hope you have a sunshine filled day!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Melissa said:


> ....
> I was laying in bed this morning just picturing those cancer cells all dying and all the good cells taking over. I hope they take over fast!


When I read that I had this picture in my mind of Joshua and his warriors surrounding the city of Jericho..like the cancer cells are the city and your WBC are the warriors...encircling the bad guys...blowing their horns. <start the singing> "and the walls came tumbling down!" 


Prayers continuing for you and your family. (I think I shall include the COOK, too. Hard to imagine how one can ruin spaghetti....)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Prayers for a good day, higher numbers where needed, and good cooking.!

I love that Jericho analogy. 

Today better than yesterday!

Angie


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm still praying, Melissa, and faithfully believing in your complete recovery. I patiently await the day you see signs of that happening--higher blood counts, more energy, etc. I hope it's today! God bless you.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Melissa,

So sorry you are having to deal with this, haven't been chiming in but want you to know I have been thinking good thoughts for your recovery daily and am praying that the God of All Creation & Comfort will continue to see to all your needs, with skilled, knowledgeable, and compassionate medical care, loving & supportive family and friends, and His presence by your side when others cannot be. 

BTW - I think the chemo has to make you so sick & tired so that you don't overdo it while you fight this battle. When you've won, THEN you can get back to being crazy busy!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hi melissa

I just wanted to say you are in our thoughts and prayers also.

You can rest assured that you are loved by many who have never seen your face

I`ll bet old Hoot is putting in a good word for you every day.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Rest as much as you can to keep your body strong. Prayers being said for you every day from here.

Nomad


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Praying for you and thinking of you every day. Nomad is right - rest is critical to keep up the healing. It's amazing how much rest our bodies require after these treatments, but it's a fact. Just resign yourself to that and that you'll make up for it once you've overcome everything.

Meanwhile just know how much you're loved and how many good thoughts & prayers are going up on your behalf.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Melissa,

I haven't been on the forum for a while, but saw this as soon as I logged on. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, Dear Melissa.
Can't sleep and wondering how you're doing. Actually, I hope you're sleeping. Too much time to think at night.

Years ago, during a frightening time, the Holy Spirit led me to these words in Psalm 4:8 "I will both lay me down in peace, and sleep: for Thou, Lord, only makest me dwell in safety."

May you be at rest that in the storm or calm, in the day or night, it is He only, Who makes us dwell in safety.

sincere hugs, 

stef


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Good morning Melissa, hope you have a blessed day. You'll be in our prayers at church today.

Scott


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning, Melissa! 

I am praying that your good blood counts continue to rise with the sun each and every morning, and that the bad cells are dissipated like mist as they are replaced by the light and warming rays of God's love and our affection for you. 

This is the day the Lord has made! 

Hugs to you (((((( Melissa))))))


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi everyone, been feeling pretty bad the last few days. My numbers have pretty much bottomed out, hoping for slightly higher ones from this mornings blood work


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Good Morning, Melissa.

Sending a big HUG.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah Melissa - so sorry to hear about that, up now UP must be on the way.

Here's prayers for feeling better, and healing and better numbers each day.

Angie


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

good wishes, good thoughts and prayers for you!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

((((Melissa)))) Feel better, hon.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Melissa,

I don't post much, but wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers also. 

Rosemary


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Good morning Melissa, sorry to hear you're having a hard time.Now those numbers have bottomed out they can start climbing up and up. Your spirits and our prayers will climb right along with them.You hang in there, you're doing a great job. Hugs.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I can promise you one thing......feeling good again after feeling so bad from chemo feels really, really super-duper good. It's better than good....kind of hard to explain. Everything is so much fun then, even the mundane stuff.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

((((Melissa)))) Here's to better days. It's great to be positive with people in general, but above all things be honest with the Doctors and Nurses as to how you're feeling so they know if they need to alter a med or something. Even things you'd consider insignificant may be important for them to know.

Just hang out with and talk to people who believe in miracles and are standing firm with you on your complete healing. Refuse to be around anyone who appears to or openly admits to have doubts in God's healing power. Right now, you have to think about yourself and spend all your efforts focusing on being healed. 

When will you get the results to this morning's bloodwork?

Praying for your peace.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Prayers, hugs, and good thoughts going your way!!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Melissa ~~~ i think about you everyday and hope each day gets a little better for you!!!!
You keep hanging in there!!! LOTS of folks pulling for ya!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Melissa. Wondering how your day went. Perhaps you're just very tired. Well, just know that so many of us have you on our hearts and minds today.

hugs, 

stef


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Picturing a huge rainbow bouquet of balloons, each rising on the wind & bringing your blood counts back up!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Here's hoping those numbers will start creeping up and you will feel better soon. Do you require blood/platelets? I am a universal donor so if you need anything, I will be glad to give a pint or three for you. 

Praying you feel much better in the morning,
Sidepasser


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Melissa,
Just found out about this today. 
Prayer's from us in Texas.

Carol


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Thinking of you this morning and praying for good numbers for you today. Also hoping that you feel better today.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Melissa,
I'm also constantly thinking about you. Rest when you need to, it will help improve your #'s. Prayers for you and your family, KEEP LOOKING UP!! Maggie


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Just one of many, many folks thinking of you & praying for you this morning.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

You're in my thoughts and prayers this morning. May the sun be shining a little brighter in your life this morning.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

How are you doing today melissa?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

still praying here that your numbers start going up. Sorry that you feel so bad.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am praying for your numbers to be higher today... Hugs, love and prayers being sent your way..

Stephanie


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Praying that we get some good news today from you Melissa.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't been able to post for while, but my prayers continue just the same. I am so glad you body accepted the chemo. You will remain in our prayers and I send blessing to you right now. Healing blessing. Strong and positive. keep telling your cells to heal yourself.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thinking of you today, as I do every day. Continuing to lift you up in prayer and believing for your healing. Hugs and love, Paula


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Getting a little worried, no updates here or on fb for today.
Praying for you to feel better Melissa.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Cliff, sometimes you're just too tired. Praying that's all it is. Keep the happy thoughts pouring out to her.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dear Lord, give Melissa strength to get through these difficult days. Give her, as well as her family members and support system, the supernatural peace and encouragement that only You can provide.

We will give You all the praise, honor and glory, in Jesus' precious name, Amen.

\o/


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinking about you and praying that you have a good day today.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Shepherd said:


> Dear Lord, give Melissa strength to get through these difficult days. Give her, as well as her family members and support system, the supernatural peace and encouragement that only You can provide.
> 
> We will give You all the praise, honor and glory, in Jesus' precious name, Amen.
> 
> \o/


Amen and amen!

stef


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Hang in there! Prayers being said. Take care.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are in our family prayers Melissa.


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

Melissa mentioned that she wouldn't mind if a Facebook friend pasted updates from her Facebook account onto this thread.

Could one of you who regularly checks her FB please do that? I don't use Facebook and so can't read her entries there.

Maybe Kadia or someone else is updating her FB.

Thanks.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Melissa doesn't have anything on FB since Sunday. I hope all is well with her. Just remember that with these treatments although they might be over last a long time. She may just be to down to post. Sam


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, Melissa I hope today is a better day for you. Sending cyber hugs your way,


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

One of her daughters posted on Melissa's fb to her last night. Melissa must just feel too bad to post right now.

eta: here is a copy of the post:
*Megan Norris* Can't wait until your home...it's not the same without you...Love You


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Having been thru chemo(9 IV & 3 intraperitoneal ), I KNOW how Meilllsa is probably feeling. You are so tired and worn out all you can do is THINK about doing things. I'm sure she is resting cause her counts were so low. Some days I did nothing BUT sleep. Keep up the prayers-she may be reading but just too spent to answer here. Hang in there, Melissa. You are loved by so many!!!!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers Melissa.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Melissa, please know that everyone here is keeping you wrapped in love and prayers.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

Praying for your continued recovery and for your family to have strength and comfort as God guides your treatments.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Been looking for an update, and I hope you are getting so much better you don't have time to waste on-line.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thinking of you morning, noon and night, Melissa.

Praying that things are well for you.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Good morning Melissa, I hope this day is a better one for you. We're thinking of you and your family and you are in our prayers. Think good thoughts, you can do this.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Keeping you in a positive light.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I continue praying for you and your family Melissa...

Stephanie


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Still no updates on FB from Melissa. Maybe the laptop she was using broke. Lets all do some heavy duty praying for her. Having gone through these treatments with my sister now is the hardest times. Sam


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

FACEBOOK UPDATE from Kadia

Hello everyone..Mom wanted me to let everyone know that she has been very weak and tired the past few days so she hasnt been able to post anything...Her wbc is a 0.8...She wants everyone to keep praying for her!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If anyone is of a mind to, many of the monasteries offer to add loved ones to their prayers. (no fees involved...you just tell them who and why). I've contacted a trappist monastery I've done some things for in the distant past. I figured the more who pray for her rapid recovery the better.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Our prayers are with you Melissa....


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We are praying for you Melissa. You are on our church's prayer chain, and those of several others. Molly


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Your a hero Melissa, your an idol ......... I look up to you !! Have been praying for you .....


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

My family is keeping you in prayer, Melissa. 

God bless and keep you,
Sharmom


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks, *tamsam* and *Ohio dreamer*, for checking the Facebook account. Please continue to update us about it, if you would.

Marcia


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

continuing to send good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Thinking good thoughts Melissa.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Bright sunshine today. and warm  Should be headed your way by tomorrow. :banana02:

Warm enough that I actually broke down and made a whole gallon of iced tea! The dogs are just laying out in the tall grass watching the world go by, today  

We're all praying that you're able to enjoy the warmth that's being sent your way..both physical and emotional from the prayers.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

This is the last fb update:

*Kadia Clark* Its Kadia again...I was able to see my Mom last night..She is very sick. The doctor said her chemo treatment was one of the worst ones to go through : (....Her blood pressure keeps dropping and I found out today she has a stomach infection. She is still very weak and has a hard time getting energy to just talk. Please ...pray that she will have strength to get through this. Thank you.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh shoot. Thanks Cliff.
Continued prayers!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Cliff said:


> This is the last fb update:
> 
> *Kadia Clark* Its Kadia again...I was able to see my Mom last night..She is very sick. The doctor said her chemo treatment was one of the worst ones to go through : (....Her blood pressure keeps dropping and I found out today she has a stomach infection. She is still very weak and has a hard time getting energy to just talk. Please ...pray that she will have strength to get through this. Thank you.


Father we lift our sister up and raise our voices to let You know she is loved and we ask for strength for her to get through this treatment. Thank You for hearing our prayers and we ask these things in Jesus' precious name, Amen.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Amen....


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Dear Lord, we lift Melissa up to you for your strength and healing. Be with Melissa and her family in every moment, every breath. May they find comfort and joy in your presence. In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

My Sis went through all this. Since her body has not germ fighting wbc left it is so easy to get anything she is exposed to. Now the meds have to do their job of fighting off these infections. I hope the worst is over for her but kinds doubt it. I am just going from what we went through with my Sis. Get Well soon Melissa. We all love and miss you. Huggggssss from Sam
PS The only thing my Sis would would eat was gravy bic from Hardees . Forgive the spelling as my meds finally kicked in.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Praying here in WA, too.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Shepherd said:


> Father we lift our sister up and raise our voices to let You know she is loved and we ask for strength for her to get through this treatment. Thank You for hearing our prayers and we ask these things in Jesus' precious name, Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Praying, praying, praying for Melissa here too. I really hate to even imagine her feeling so down.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prayers said, of course.

Kadia, thank you for the update.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...I was hoping no news meant good news...I am very worried for our friend. She is on our minds day and night.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Melissa, I know from reading "you" over the years that you're a tough fighter for the loved ones in your life. Now is the time to be that same tough fighter for yourself. You're in my thoughts daily and I pray you allow your tough fighter to win this battle.


----------



## Vintagechick (Feb 18, 2007)

Prayers continue.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Prayers for the doctors and nurses taking care of Melissa, who is so loved and needed by her family and community of friends. May they see warning signs so early the complications are prevented. Guide their minds and hands and eyes and keep them sharp!

These chemos for leukemias are the absolute pits. I've seen so many people get SO so sick . . . there is belief in oncology circles (maybe a little superstitious, yet it seems to prove true) that the sicker the chemo makes you, the better it is working on the leukemia. This response to chemo is like the dark night of the soul. Pray for the doctors and nurses along with Melissa, that the decisions they make for Melissa are inspired and top quality.

We nurses agonize with the family too. Yesterday I sent home a young man after a month in with us after his first leukemia treatment. Last week we sent home an older gentleman who received this same chemo after six weeks. We come to love and care for our patients like family. These are only the two most recent, but they did great for a week or so then BAM, down the tubes, infections, terrible fevers and sickness, and then they start coming back around, one step forward, two back, over and over until the body scrabbles it's way back to health. You can barely catch your breath sometimes, for holding it. We expect people getting this chemo to get this sick. It's difficult to prepare the family for it, no matter what, it's not something you can prepare for, just endure and pray until the clouds part and the body fights its way back


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers continue.

Thank you Idahoe for sharing your knowledge. I'm sure I am not the only one here that has no experience with leukemia. It helps to hear that Melissa's plight is not unusual.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Praying earnestly here, too.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I come here and check how Melissa is doing. Lord, touch her brow for us, and let her know how much she is loved and missed.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Good morning, Melissa. Wanting you to know you're being thought of and prayed for.


hugs, 

stef


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

As lenii said, I also check here during the day for updates. Still waking up @ night with you on my mind, Melissa; and Praying for strength and healing. Keep Looking Up


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I can only echo the same feelings and prayers of all the others on this board. It breaks our hearts knowing our friend is going through what she's going through, but I think we all have faith that our prayers are being answered and we'll have our precious Melissa back posting with us soon.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Idahoe said:


> These chemos for leukemias are the absolute pits. I've seen so many people get SO so sick . . . there is belief in oncology circles (maybe a little superstitious, yet it seems to prove true) that the sicker the chemo makes you, the better it is working on the leukemia. This response to chemo is like the dark night of the soul.


This is so true. I wanted to share this yesterday, but I could not express it without sounding negative and blunt.

We are all praying for you and missing you Melissa.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

You are on my mind every day, Melissa. Please, be strong. Do your best to just get through each day. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. We are all thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Melissa, I pray for you everyday. Prayers for healing, prayers for good wbc counts, prayers for comfort, prayers for strength. Keep fighting!


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh dear sweet Melissa! YOu are in my thoughts and prayers all day long!! Please know that we all love you and miss you terribly! Prayers are a powerful thing!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Prayers from Florida....please let Melissa find comfort today, even in the small things and let her know how much she means to You. Amen.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Prayers being said.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Latest update:

Kadia Clark Latest update-I just talked to my Dad. Mom is still very weak and sick. The doctor is removing her pick line because they found some active cultures in it, so they are putting an IV in her hand now. Her wbc is up to a 2. Keep praying for her to get her strength back and that her number keep going up! Thanks everyone.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

People in the know... what does a pick line and active cultures mean??


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

BamaNana said:


> People in the know... what does a pick line and active cultures mean??


A pick line is a surgical insertion of an IV line that meds/the chemo meds... can be added to without keep having to stick the patient with each treatment.. usually it is placed in the upper chest area... active cultures represent growth of bacteria that could lead to an infection..sometimes it can be a nasty infection like MRSA...good that they removed it.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

BamaNana said:


> People in the know... what does a pick line and active cultures mean??


PICC line is a central catheter to give chemo through. It is usually inserted in your upper arm and the tube goes all the way in to next to your heart. Some central lines are inserted in the chest but they are usually called Hickmans or Groshongs or mediports 

Sometimes when your immune system is so smashed by the chemo you can get infections in weird places, and a PICC line is unfortunately a common place. So they take it out to remove the infection.

Active cultures means a bacteria infected the PICC line.

Oops see ya beat me to it Aintlifegrand


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Our prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying , through tears ..... 
my mom had Leukemia , went into remission after the treatments .........


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The PICC line I had last year was on the inside of my arm just an inch or two from the top of my bicep. Antibiotics were dripped through it. 

I was strongly warned NOT to get it wet while showering and if I did I was to call the staff promptly and inform them, and that they would probably insert a new line and I suppose new location.

I found the insertion procedure interesting but not exactly fun at all. They measured from near my heart to the insertion location on my arm and marked a fine sterile to that length. Once the opening was made in my arm with a large bore needle the wire was inserted into it and pushed to near my heart. Once there and confirmed via ?(I have forgotten) they then inserted a tube over the wire which then guided the tube into place with the wire then being removed. As the wire was guided into position you could feel it poking and hitting where it wasn't supposed to be and they would change direction to guide it correctly. Shows just how much the arteries really do branch around. 

The real tricky part for me was trying to shower with one hand while keeping the other elevated and away from the water even it the PICC area was covered. Some nurses taped plastic wrap over the are before showers, but one knew best and used a portion of a rubber glove to provide protection. She also taped over it.

Hospital stays---an experience for anyone, best of course never experienced.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Our prayers, thoughts, and hearts are with you all, every day, all day long. Keep remembering that. Stay focused on getting well, Melissa. Hopefully Kadia is printing off our daily comments and bringing them to you... maybe someone will suggest that on Facebook for those of us that aren't members... just in case she isn't. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk. I am only a keystroke away. 

Just keep in mind everyone handles things differently. Some run into complications that others may not go through. Being a good patient is important, but it's imperative that you also alert the Doctor or Nurses as to any problems or questions you might be having. You have to take part in your healthcare and if you're too sick to, have someone appointed to do that when you're not able to. They're used to this. Most likely there's nothing that you might go through that they haven't faced before. But they have to know about it. We can't assume they will know without us telling them. Something I learned is that it's important to report to the Nurses or Doctors, not the technicians if there's a problem you're concerned about. 

Keep focusing on getting well and know that you are loved by us all.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Continuing earnest prayers here!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update BamaNana. Numbers going up is encouraging news.Keep it up Melissa, we've got you covered in prayer.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Continuing prayers, good thoughts & snailmails.

Patty


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

anything yet this morning from her FB? WBC going UP instead of down is a good sign...Prayers continue for her strength to return, the doctors and nurses to be brilliant and caring and the drugs to work.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Idahoe said:


> PICC line is a central catheter to give chemo through. It is usually inserted in your upper arm and the tube goes all the way in to next to your heart. Some central lines are inserted in the chest but they are usually called Hickmans or Groshongs or mediports
> 
> Sometimes when your immune system is so smashed by the chemo you can get infections in weird places, and a PICC line is unfortunately a common place. So they take it out to remove the infection.
> 
> ...


yeah but you gave the professional version.. mine was just the layman's version.. thanks


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I look at Facebook, but I am not any kind of "expert" on it, or how to cross-post stuff from there. But in looking there today to see if there was any updated news about Melissa, I found a page about a "Poker Run" being held, I'm assuming somewhere close to where she lives, to help raise money for her medical expenses, on June 5th. It sounds like some kind of motorcycle run, with an auction, and a dinner. A few people posted there, saying they couldn't attend but wanted to make a donation. If anybody who is here on this site, knows more info about this and can post it, perhaps some folks from here would want to get involved in some way. As I'm sure all of you are, I am so concerned for her, it seems like right now must be the very worst of the chemo for her.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa, 

May the Lord give you strength today for what you're dealing with. 
We care very much about you. 

hugs, 

stef


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

RandB, there is an announcement at the top of each forum that gives information on how to send cards or assistance to Melissa.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Just hang in there Melissa and keep on keepin' on. We're holding down the fort here.

Hope your numbers are climbing slowly but surely. Praying you'll soon be back here updating us.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Hey, Norris Family:
Thinking and praying for you all...
Keep Looking Up;
Maggie


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

You will beat this Melissa, don't think otherwise. My love and best wishes for your recovery and your family. God Bless you.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Melissa and family,

You're on my heart today... and in my prayers!
Know that you're surrounded by constant prayer.

dawn


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

well guys i am still a live there were a few times they yelled stat and i think brought me back to life with bp's that were going to nothing. had many infections, but i think they are being fixwd. had a lot of blurry moments, maybe someday i won't even remember all of this because it has been a long long nightmare. one nurse said this is the worst treatment ever and i believe it, there were times i just couldn't believe a person could be in such shape and still even be human, i just felt like this thing that people did stuff do and not even like a live soul. bad nightmares and dreams, just horrible, this evenging i feel like i have hope of being alive again. pray for strength and my mental state, been very depressed, doc says the treatment worked, i hope i stay up and dont go down again. thanks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I hope you do to Melissa! I am so very sorry you are having to go through this and I hope with all my heart that you recover fully.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been so rough, but it sounds like you are coming out of now girl. Hang in there, it WILL get better, YOU will get better. You are in my thoughts daily.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Melissa, it's good to hear from you. Sounds like you are doing a bit better. Hopefully you are firmly on the mend. As if you couldn't tell, we all worry about you.

Mike


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Melisssa, As a cancer survivor I could never put into words what it was like. You just described it perfectly. Remember the words "Hold on my child, Joy comes in the morning". Morning will come for you. Just try to stay strong. Prayers are being prayed with out ceasing.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

It is so good to see you posting again. I hope and pray the worst is behind you.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

It's very heartening to see you posting again.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We have all been praying, for you and your family. I'm so glad you are able to post. Praying it will be an uphill battle from here on out. Molly


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You have been in so many Prayers....I know you have been in ours. It is soooo good to hear form you.....{{{PRAYERS}}}
Eddiebuck & bopeep


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Dear Melissa,
As you can see from the length of this thread, there are many, many people praying for you and worrying about you. It is good to hear that you are feeling even a little better, we will all continue to pray for your strength to come back and healing to take place. May it be God's will that the worst is over for you, and you have started the path back to good health.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Melissa, You have the strength...dig deep! Hang in there...I am thinking and praying for you. I see you as whole and healthy!!! And Strong!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prayers still being said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa,
Thank you for using some of your precious strength to talk to us.

May the Lord Bless and Keep you this night, and may He give His beloved (You) peaceful rest.

hugs, 
stef


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you, Melissa, for taking the time to post. It means the world. 

Keep holding on to whatever and whoever happens to be nearest to you.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou _art_ with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

My foot standeth in an even place: in the congregations I will bless the Lord.

O Lord my God, I cried unto thee, and thou hast healed me. O Lord, thou hast brought up my soul from the grave:

In thee O Lord, do I put my trust; let me never be ashamed: deliver me in thy righteousness.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

It's only uphill from here


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Still thinking of you Melissa, and still praying daily for you.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Melissa,I was so relieved to see your post. We have been praying for you. Keep looking forward, may each new day be better and better.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you feel up to posting. Thanks for the update. You remain in my prayers.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I feel hope seeing you have determination to post. Prayers for yall.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Lord, thank you for giving Melissa strength and healing. Melissa, thank you for posting.
Prayers continue... amazing grace...


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

It was a wonderful gift to read your post this morning! I have been so worried....like others have said, I hope the very worst is behind you. Blessings....


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Melissa!!!!!! :bouncy: How wonderful to hear from you!!! 

As you have read by now, you are being covered daily in many, many prayers.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

*Philippians 4:13 - I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.*

Good to see you posting, Melissa!! Am giving God ALL the Praise and Glory!! Will continue lifting you and your family up in prayer, for healing and for strength. 

Love in Christ,
Paula~


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Hallelujah. So happy to see your post and so happy you made it through that terrible time. The day you said you were losing your blood pressure I knew you were in trouble (septic from your infections) and my family all prayed for you several times a day.
Hopefully you won't remember any of it. Most people don't remember long term because of the low blood pressure/toxins in their blood/drugs. It is a blessing not to remember when you have been that ill.
We continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

What an amazing community we have here! 
So much love and support outpouring, it reaslly makes me proud to be here. 
Get well soon, Melissa!


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

Still praying for you, Melissa, and hoping the worst is over and things just keep getting better and better for you from here on out.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

You've turned a corner - woohoo! Looking forward to hearing about you getting back on track.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I totally missed Melissa's post yesterday.

Hang in there, young lady!!!!! We all love you so much!!!!!!

Still praying for you here in Indiana.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

melissa,,,,thoughts and prayers sent to you on a daily basis...


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Keep up the good work now, Melissa! 

Here is an angel for you. ^i^


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Melissa, you and your family have been in my thoughts. It's wonderful to see you post again, and it sounds like you have turned the corner. As everyone else has said, you are a very strong woman and you will beat this! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Sitting up more and feeling a little better today. have to get blood later but they don't have it here have to send it in at 8 pm tonight. Giving blood is so important, i never realized...


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

If you are needing blood, don't underestimate your need for fluids. Drink water constantly to rebuild your blood. Prayers from me.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank You Father for our sister Melissa and thank You for giving the Doctors & hospital staff the wisdom to pull her through this rough period. In Jesus' precious name, Amen.

We are so thankful to have you posting again Melissa!!!!!! You have no idea. Shepherd does a happy dance.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

A psalm of David. 
1 The LORD is my shepherd, I shall not be in want. 
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures, 
he leads me beside quiet waters, 

3 he restores my soul. 
He guides me in paths of righteousness 
for his name's sake. 

4 Even though I walk 
through the darkest valley, 
I will fear no evil, 
for you are with me; 
your rod and your staff, 
they comfort me. 

5 You prepare a table before me 
in the presence of my enemies. 
You anoint my head with oil; 
my cup overflows. 

6 Surely goodness and love will follow me 
all the days of my life, 
and I will dwell in the house of the LORD 
forever.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Getting blood, especially when you are "coming back 'round" like you are, will make you feel so much better . . . less tired/fatigued/weak, lots more energy. Your body will be so grateful  . I tell my patients "Time to put some pink in those cheeks  " and you really do see it and feel it once those units are in you ((((((hugs and thanks for using your precious energy to let us know how you are)))))


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Melissa,
I don't post much, but I do want you to know that you have been in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad to hear you're feeling some better.
gardenmom


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Giving blood is so important, i never realized...


Yes it is, and platelets too.


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

Bless you! And give you peace!!!!


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

I donate blood and am wondering if I could donate in your name locally to replace some of the blood you are getting. I am in PA if it is possible, I would gladly do it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

When you get to feeling down, just keep remembering what your doctor said - THE TREATMENT WORKED!!!! Glad to hear you are feeling well enough to sit up a bit, and getting the blood will make you feel much better - nothing like having enough red blood cells to carry oxygen to your brain and muscles. Hearing that your WBCs were up to 2 from nearly nothing tells me you are getting better. Dancing a happy dance for you here, and continuing to pray that you feel better every day. :happy:


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

still praying for you! Thought of you when I was planting flowers yesterday and hoping that it wont be terribly long before you will be out doing the same.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy to read that you're doing better. I've been praying for you!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am sitting here with tears of joy falling after reading that you are a bit better and are posting again...On Friday when I left I was praying so much that when I came back on Monday that you would have felt enough better to post and you did... *God is great and wonderful*...Hang in there.. we are praying that the worst is over for you...

Stephanie


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You are in my prayers too.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Great news Melissa! Keep up the good fight, you're a tough lady!

Scott


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Just got back from 4 days out of town and am so glad to hear that you are feeling some better. I pray for your strength and good reports daily.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

~~~~~~Melissa Riley NorrisHad a very tiring day today. Had to get blood all night since it did not arrive until about 11 pm. That means they check your vitals every hour, so no sleep for me! I just got myself into a zone and did a lot of thinking and praying. Nights are so long. Pray my WBC goes up, it is still too low. Doctor says if it goes up I can go home Thurs or Fri, I am weary of being here.about an hour ago~~~~~~~~


Mellisa posted this on Facebook...thought I would share........
bopeep


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting this BoPeep. We are all so anxious for any word of Melissa.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for posting this! Praying for those wbc's to come up!!!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Thanks Bopeep. Hopefully Melissa can get some sleep today. It would be great if she can go home this week. So thankful the treatment worked.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa, I'm hoping that by this time your transfusions are done, that you have been able to sleep and are beginning to feel your strength rise.

May the Lord continue to help and bless you and all your loved ones!

hugs, 

stef


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Being tired from last night is probably the biggest problem. I hope you get some sleep, because it's amazing how much the body can repair itself when resting. That's why it is so darned hard to get well in the hospital. They poke and prod all day and night!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Can someone give a facebook update?


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*I just now saw this. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs and healing vibes}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Daily prayers for you Melissa.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

~~~~~~Melissa Riley NorrisYou know, I fell in love with Cale the minute I laid eyes on him, and through this illness, he has showed more strength, compassion, courage, and heroism, than I ever dreamed he could have. The nurses here all say they have never seen any man act like he has throughout this. Let us be thankful for great husbands. I have thanked God throughout this entire ordeal for mine.3 hours ago~~~~~~~

Melissa posted this on FB.......She is so Blessed to have such a wonderful husband......and I know she has a lot of people Praying for her.....
{{{PRAYERS}}}
bopeep


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

You are so much in our thoughts, be strong.


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers are with you Melissa for a speedy recovery. 

RenieB


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

When I went through a tough time and asked what to do, all my Doc said was âpersevereâ. I'll bet your Doc is much better than mine!!!

We're rooting for your speedy recovery. Good thoughts going your way!!!


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a little behind everyone else here but i'm praying and wishing you well Melissa. So glad you are getting support from your wonderful family - both in married life and at HT!!


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Melissa, 
Your Countryside family loves you and your family! 

I will send something in the mail soon. Please rest and don't worry. Help is on the way. 

Remember:


> _Turn your face to the sun and the shadows fall behind you_.
> ~Maori Proverb​


Your job right now is to just hang on...one day at a time.

Hugs to you, Melissa.

Deb
in wi


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Wondering if she's sick again because her blood pressure dropped again day before yesterday and she didn't post yesterday  
Praying to beat the band here.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Giving blood today in hopes it will help someone like you, Melissa.


I will follow your lead, and give next time the town has a drive. ( hate to go through all of those questions)


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bless your hearts for giving bone marrow, blood, money and/or (and especially) prayers. What a beautiful gift.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa- I hope that this huge wave of love and prayers surrounds you and lifts you up. May you have now passed through the worst and can look forward to feeling better daily.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Melissa just posted the following to her facebook page a few minutes ago:

Hi there everyone, could't get on here yesterday at all, had the worst pain day ever imaginable. Had a fever all night, another infection and more new antibiotics. My WBC is staying at .3 which is of course way too low. I am feeling like this number will just never go up. Thanks for your continued prayers, at least the pain is more manageable today...


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi everyone, a little tired tonight, but feeling better, had a lot of pain yesterday, most excrutiating day ever.

Reading a bit in some of the other threads, to clarify, we do have one of those catastropic policies which will cover some of the hospital/doctor expenses, just not the prescriptions. We had lost our union insurance last winter, but still had this other policy, which honestly should just have been a back up, not a main insurance, but you always think things will be ok, never imagined I would have leukemia...

I don't want to cause ill-will with others who are sick and need help. If these drugs just weren't so expensive...


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Glad to see you are feeling better. I always check to see if there are any updates and was glad to see you had posted. Later Travis


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Melissa said:


> Hi everyone, a little tired tonight, but feeling better, had a lot of pain yesterday, most excrutiating day ever.
> 
> Reading a bit in some of the other threads, to clarify, we do have one of those catastropic policies which will cover some of the hospital/doctor expenses, just not the prescriptions. We had lost our union insurance last winter, but still had this other policy, which honestly should just have been a back up, not a main insurance, but you always think things will be ok, never imagined I would have leukemia...
> 
> I don't want to cause ill-will with others who are sick and need help. If these drugs just weren't so expensive...


It's all good Melissa. Don't worry about anything but getting better right now.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Melissa,

Please don't trouble yourself about what anyone might post. I've known you for 10+ years and this is the first time I have ever heard you ask for anything for yourself. All these years I have only know you to be looking out for others even when you have had difficult times yourself. 

It's a shame that instead of finding the willingness of your friends to help you a positive, some folks seem to only find a negative.

A little joke to brighten your day.....

How many Psychiatrists does it take to change a light bulb? 
(Scroll down for answer)












Only one but the bulb has to want to change!

I think I'm going to start a happy joke thread to help bring a smile to you and anyone else that needs one.

Mike


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Melissa - please don't worry about other people's squabbles! Just relax and think about how good it will be to get home!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Melissa, I am hurt too that anyone would even bring some of this stuff up. Maybe you should just post your updates and not read any of the posts. I was a lurker for many years and feel like I know you well. I am old enough to be your mother but you have taught me some things! Every ounce of energy you have needs to be going to fight this dreadful disease. This world needs people like you. So lay back and rest and know that a host of people have joined hands and formed a circle around you to pray and help keep you safe from harm.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Oh, Melissa,
You know how some people reply/answer to certain posts!~
Don't let it get you down...
Keep Looking Up!!!
The Lord is in COMPLETE CONTROL
Just concentrate on getting better & getting home.
Love and Prayers, Maggie


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Please don't worry about the small mindedness of a "few" people. The greater majority of us here Love you to pieces and whatever we can do to help, we will do. Some folks look for a weakness just so they can criticize, but remember this, when they criticize something in someone, its usually because that's the thing they see wrong with themselves.

Let God worry about them. You don't worry about anything. Let God handle it for you. He's just counting on you to rest in Him and allow Him to have the glory for what you are going through and believe me, the way you are going through this is showing God to everyone!

My husband's favorite part in the Bible helps a lot of folks. I hope it helps you too............"And it came to pass." (It didn't come to stay). This is only for a season, but what you have done for everyone before? That's what came to stay!

We Love you and want you better!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Melissa, the only thing you need to worry about right now is taking care of yourself so you can recover and do what you do best - lead by example. Your family needs you, your friends need you and we need you so please just concentrate on your health and let your friends and family do what we can for you. The rest just doesn't matter.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Melissa, still thinking of you! Wishing you a good day today and hope your spirits are better. Concentrate on trying to get yourself well, anything else is a waste of your precious energy.

Thank God you have such a wonderful supportive family!


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Glad to see you posting Melissa! It's all going to get better now. Keep that chin up and remember who is really in charge. Praying for your speedy recovery.

Scott


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

((((Melissa)))) keep striving for your healing and we'll keep praying you through. 

Remember the most important thing right now is to be spending all your efforts on getting well which includes sleeping a lot... totally against your grain, I know - but necessary.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Melissa, anyone who has been around this forum for a few years knows what a caring, giving person you are, and how much you have helped folks over the years. We all owe you something just for creating this forum and keeping it going! Someone who criticizes you now in your time of need is cruel, or just clueless. Try not to let it be hurtful to you. You know better than most from moderating these forums that there are people out there who will be negative about anything and everything. Ignore them. Take a deep, relaxing breath, and skip over any post that looks upsetting. You need to keep your attitude as positive as possible and use all your strength, both physical and mental, to battle through this illness. Just remember that for every critical person, there are many more of us who are squarely behind you and WANT to help you in any way possible. Nobody is forcing anyone to give to you, it is done freely, with love, by those who feel called to help you. I know absolutely that someday when this is all behind you, you will pay it forward in many, many ways. I suspect most folks here consider it a privilege to be able to help you in any small way we can.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Update from Melissa on facebook about 30 minutes ago....

Since I have had such bad stomach pain, I have to go for an MRI, drank the two bottles of yucky stuff hours ago, but they still haven't come to get me for the test. Wish it was over, it has been a long, tiring day. The girls have been here so that has been nice.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Melissa, I hope your MRI is over with and you are resting/have gotten a good night's rest. 

You have been an inspiration for so many people, you are always so positive and optimistic. I had cancer treatment several years ago and I remember how long the days seemed sometimes. But I know it won't be long before you're home again and surrounded by your family and friends, and that's some of the best medicine there is.

God bless you and keep you!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

This whole situation makes me so sad.  No one should have to go through this. I just found out today that a friend's husband has 3-9 months to live. I know God has a big plan & we can't see what it's all about, buit it sure makes me sad to hear such news about anyone. Prayers are all I can afford to give right now Melissa. Know that you are in my thoughts & prayers daily. Hang in there!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Melissa, you have many, many people here who love you, though most of us have never met you in real life, and are lifting you up in prayers daily. I'm one of those people. Reading your posts all these years and realizing your faith in people and your inner strength has been an inspiration to me. I'm probably older than your mother, but I've gained so much from you. Most of us have some clouds in our lives and you're going through one of those clouds now, but you'll come through it and the sun will shine again and we look forward to having our sweet Melissa back with us again.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Has Melissa been released from the hospital?


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

Melissa&#8217;s updates on Facebook:

Sat afternoon: My WBC has decided to take one tiny step forward! It is now a big .5!!! The pain was being caused from water around my spleen which was yet another infection, so they pulled out some other miraculous antibiotic which must be working, had a few fever spikes last night. My doctor even called in the middle of the night the nurse said to check on me!

Sun afternoon: Drumroll PLEASE!!! WBC took a big jump and is now a ONE!!!! The doctor was just here and said I am really turning a corner, pray, pray, pray for no more setbacks or infections. The bad news for today is that I have to get blood and since my IV is so precarious and they have run out of IV sites, I have to lay flat for six hours to get it. That really is hard.

Sunday afternoon: Really wishing I was at Lindsey's graduation ceremony. They are taping it so I can see it soon. Love you Lindsey- sorry to be missing all of your senior moments this month. Will have to make it all up to you when I get out of here!

Sunday afternoon: As a little aside, I have no hair! I still had a good bit, but it was so matted up and full of wax from a brain scan that it was just miserable so kadia cut it all off and I was actually glad. Cale says I really look kind of cute bald-headed and it truly doesn't bother me, feels good to have that big mess gone. They bought me a blue thin ball cap that I can wear outside and I am good to go!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

God Bless you melissa for being so brave and fighting so hard to get through this...Life is so worth fighting for....


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

OH! that makes my heart sing to read today's update. I come here and to facebook several times a day checking for updates. As for as your hair, everyone I've ever known that has lost their hair it's came in prettier than it was before. I'm Lindsey knows you would be there if you could.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Melissa, it is so good to hear a little news from you.

May God bless and help you. You are precious!


stef


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

When I seen your white count is at a HUGE 1 I screamed and squealed. Praying for a snow ball effect with white blood cells. Keep up the good work Melissa. Rest and repair thats all you need to think about. 
Lindsey will be so happy you are alive and home when you get there that will be the best graduation gift ever. Think of all the popcorn/ movie nights youll get to have with her when you are done with your "recharge".
Keep sleeping keep recharging. keep praying.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have to say my reaction was the same as MyHeaven's - I have just been jumping for joy, giving praise at the good word from Melissa. 

Our prayers continue. Please keep us posted!

And as she said, keep sleeping, keep recharging and keep praying!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

good to hear things are getting better! Hang in there...It will all be good  Prayers and hugs from South Dakota!


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I've been praying for you since I found out. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Prayers for you Melissa. 

And yes for all sick and having to deal with money concerns because of it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Gosh, that WBC number is rising quickly! Wonderful for you and your family!

Still praying that you don't have any more setbacks, and that you get to go home very soon. It sounds like your Dr's and nurses are all very skilled, and that the Lord has His hand on you.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Good news. Keep it up, we're still praying here.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

WBC is up to 3.4, so that is good news! Feeling pretty good, just tired... Thanks for all the prayers everyone, I deeply appreciate all of you standing by me. Today I have been in here for four weeks.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

WhooooHOOOO! 3.4! 
Prayers of thanks as well as continued prayers & good thoughts.

Knit cap's comin'.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Melissa said:


> WBC is up to 3.4, so that is good news! Feeling pretty good, just tired... Thanks for all the prayers everyone, I deeply appreciate all of you standing by me. Today I have been in here for four weeks.


I knew you were tough!:banana02:


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow!!! 3.4, that's almost as high as mine. Mine is 3.7.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Melissa said:


> *WBC is up to 3.4*, so that is good news! Feeling pretty good, just tired... Thanks for all the prayers everyone, I deeply appreciate all of you standing by me. Today I have been in here for four weeks.


Oh, Wow!
That is great!
Praise the Lord.

Praying for your healing.


stef


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Melissa said:


> WBC is up to 3.4, so that is good news! Feeling pretty good, just tired... Thanks for all the prayers everyone, I deeply appreciate all of you standing by me. Today I have been in here for four weeks.


Four weeks! Sounds like lolly gagging to me. It's time to go home and start a garden.


----------



## Mama~Bear (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been lurking for a while, rarely post. Sleep when you can and want. Eat what you want when you want. Do what you feel like doing. Delegate duties. Laugh when you want, even if others don't see the humor in the things you find funny. Cry when you want. They are your feelings and it is good to get the emotions out. No one can tell you how you are suppose to feel.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Amen and Amen! Wow that's great!!!! Keep it up hon.

Prayers continue. When you get home, you'll have to spend more time caring for you instead of so many others.

*smile*


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

So happy to hear the good report! 

All praise and glory to God for His mercy!! 

Hope you'll be able to go home soon.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

VERY good news about the WBC!! You are past the worst part, it sounds like.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

SWEEET!!!!!! 3.4 I swear if I would be gaurnteed I would not break my neck I would do a back flip off my stairs Im so excited to hear the good numbers. You best rest while you can as soon as you get home everyone is going to want you to be doing stuff for them.
4 weeks seems so long but it feels like just yesterday you said you were in the hospital. 
rest dear and keep up the good work of rebuilding yourself.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

That is great news. You and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

:goodjob: Wonderful news. Keep it up and you'll be out of there in no time.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Way cool, Melissa! You're almost out of the leukopenic zone. Let's hear it for a 4.3 or better next time! It's been a rough 4 weeks, huh, kid. From here on out, it just gets better and better. :happy: :sing: :dance: :clap:


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

You are on your way. Prayers still going out for you and the family. Get well Sam


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you God!! This is wonderful!! Prayers today is even better!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

From Melissa's facebook page this am---

Melissa Riley Norris My WBC is now over 7, but I had a slight temperature early this morning, really hoping that I can come home soon. I am so tired of being here....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Over 7!!!!! Wow, her body is fighting back to being normal or better.

Fantastic. Sounds as if soon she may be home.

Angie


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Such a wonderful improvement!! Does anyone know what number they are aiming for?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cindy in NY said:


> Does anyone know what number they are aiming for?


I was wondering this myself.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo! So glad to hear the count is going up. It is tiring to have to be in the hospital for any length of time, especially if you don't feel well. Soon you'll be home! Hugs
Jan in Co


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great news Melissa!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's so fantastic! Seven is a perfect number, no longer neutropenic (meaning no longer in the danger zone for catching every bug around, which in a hospital, is a LOT of bad bugs). Normal is from 4.3 to 10, basically, so a 7 is right where it should be. Even more important is that they are mature WBCs, ready to fight infections. If they are working on fighting infection, the number will be over 10, so I would not be surprised to hear that the WBC count goes up before it stablizes. So glad to hear this news, Melissa.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

That is just wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

All praise, glory and honor to Thee, Lord.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

depends on the units (how they are counted). The normal range for the white blood cell count varies between laboratories but is usually between 4,300 and 10,800 cells per cubic millimeter of blood. A "7" against that would be a silly low number, but if the units are 4.3 to 10.8 x 10^3 cells per cubic milliliter, or total cells per cubic deciliter, a "7" would be right in there.

R

P.S. Accepted international units for this measure would be cells x 10^9 per liter, so 4.3 to 10.8 (making 7 a fair count and anything less than 4 extremely dangerous).


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> depends on the units (how they are counted). The normal range for the white blood cell count varies between laboratories but is usually between 4,300 and 10,800 cells per cubic millimeter of blood. A "7" against that would be a silly low number, but if the units are 4.3 to 10.8 x 10^3 cells per cubic milliliter, or total cells per cubic deciliter, a "7" would be right in there.
> 
> R
> 
> P.S. Accepted international units for this measure would be cells x 10^9 per liter, so 4.3 to 10.8 (making 7 a fair count and anything less than 4 extremely dangerous).


7 to 10 is how we abbreviate the numbers in the medical field. It's easier and it's a universal thing. Everyone (medical) knows what it means.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Melissa that's awesome. 
Any news on if the hospital is going to be able to get you any of those expensive meds you need? Praying they will come through, you certainly don't need the stress of having to afford them on your own.


----------



## HollyHocks (May 17, 2010)

Glad to hear your feeling a little better and just wanted to add to your 'do' list,,, eat as much chocolate as you want. Great fat and calories and one of the few strong tastes in my experince lol. 

Oh,,, and I pray you keep up that list after all this is said and done,, I refuse to do anything I dont want to do because living life otherwise is a waste of energy.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Melissa just posted on Facebook that she *was able to come home late this afternoon* and that she will have more details tomorrow.

Still praying for you, Melissa.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praising God!!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Hooray!!!!! :nanner:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

It is almost impossible to come up with the words to express how appreciative I am of all of you who have sent donations to help with the medication. 

You know, the entire time I was in the hospital, through the diagnosis, the many, many painful procedures, the infections, the ongoing pain, I never cried one time. But when I started opening your cards and notes and saw the donations from so many different people, that started the tears. Actually we were all in tears~ 

I think many of you know how dedicated I have been to this forum for so many years. I read virtually every post and I know that most of you who sent money are struggling yourself. I just had this feeling when I would open envelopes with a few dollars tucked inside that that was probably the last few dollars that person had... And that just almost broke my heart to know that someone would care enough about me to reach into their pocket and give out of their want. I love and appreciate all of you so very much, you will just never know how you have touched my life in such a special way. 

My doctor's office tried so many different ways for almost a month to get this medication for me. There is only one manufacturer, Roche, and they just refuse to give any of this medication away. Something kind of funny happened on Tuesday morning. I was up pretty early so after breakfast Cale and I took a little (believe me, very little because I was only allowed to walk in this one hallway!) walk and guess who was in the room next door? My doctor! He was sick and had checked himself into the hospital for IV antibiotics. Well he was there all day calling everyone he could think of to get my medication for me. He took it on as a personal crusade. About 8:30 that evening, after the IV therapist tried for 30 minutes to get another IV in my arm so I get blood again. my nurse came in and said that my doctor said if they couldn't get an IV in I did not have to get the blood and to tell me that he got me some medication. He had convinced the hospital administrator to give me a 15 day supply. So they gave me 10 pills to come home with, five for last night and five for this morning and they had to order the other 14 days worth which Cale just left to get. 

All of that to say here is the current status- I had thirty days worth already in the hospital, the hospital has given me 15 days worth. The wonderful people here and some local friends have given me pretty close to enough for 15 days worth. So I still need 30 more days. Thank you all so much for your support, even though going through this has been without a doubt the most horrible thing in my life, so much good has happened throughout it as well.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

...very touched by this post.

Just get better Melissa.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Melissa, thank you for this post. It is so nice knowing you are at home with your family. God will provide the rest of the medication. Be still and know that He is with you. Do not be up trying to do alot around the house. Your body needs to repair itself. I have been thru alot of what you have gone thru and it was very hard for me to just lay back and let others do for me. Take my advice!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

So glad to hear you are doing much better! We're all pulling for you, and checking in to see if there is any news. We love you, and appreciate all you do here! Hugs, Jan in Co


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Nice to see you post...I sent you a little note + in the mail today. I am sure you will feel better being at home.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We are very glad you're home Melissa. We'll keep praying that the Lord blesses your family in every way!!!


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi Melissa - congrats on being home! When you get a chance, write to tell us about your homecoming, and how you are doing since getting there. I realize today is your fundraiser, so I'm sure everyone is very busy today. I hope it is very successful.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The fundraiser ended up being cancelled. My brother was putting it together and he is not the most reliable person in the world unfortunately... There was a big argument I guess when the family got together to iron out the details, he had a big blow-up and said he wasn't going to do it. So no benefit...

As to the homecoming, it was really nice to be home. After sitting in that white room for 30 days everything seemed so bright and vivid. The kids had the house all cleaned and supper cooked. I walked around the yard, the perennial beds are like a jungle, the flowers are gorgeous. The kids were so glad to have me home and I am so happy to be here. I am just really tired and that has me worried that my blood counts are going to be low. I have an appointment Monday with the doctor and have to get blood work. Please keep praying that my counts go up, I don't think I could stand to go back into the hospital.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I'm sorry about the fundraiser, maybe someone else will come forward to do it. I'm so glad you're home now. You are bound to be tired, your body has been through a lot and it will take time to recover. Just rest all you can. We'll keep those prayers coming.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Remember to get plenty of sleep hon. This is critical.

Flush the bad things (brother's uncooperativeness for the fundraiser details) away and focus ONLY on the positives. 

Take care and know that we love you and are praying for you every single day. (smile)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So happy to hear that you are HOME! :happy:


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm so glad to hear you are home.... Please make sure that you are RESTING.. Prayers for good counts on Monday!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Really good news that you're home  Resting in a hospital just doesn't do as much for the soul and body as being home does. As long as you REALLY REST! Let everyone wait on you. It's all good.


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

I am glad to hear you are home. And what a nice welcome home - the kids cleaning up and cooking supper! That would warm any Mother's heart!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Praying for you today as you go for your bloodwork.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I was so worried all night about the bloodwork, but it turned out that everything is in pretty good shape. My WBC is 5.4, my RBC is 2.87, my HGB is 9.1, and my platelets are 264. So things are headed in the right direction.

I thank everyone so much for your thoughts and prayers and for your donations. My church also gave me a donation and Chuck is sending the paypal money this week. Once I add all of that up, I think we are close to 30 days worth of medication, maybe a little more. I really, really appeciate your sacrifices in sending money for my pills. I don't take one penny of it for granted and I promise all of you I will pass it on someday when I am able.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Your bone marrow is recovering very nicely. That's great!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Great news on the lab results!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So good to hear the bloodwork is ok  Whew!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad the blood work came back so well! A month in the hospital is enough to tire anyone out---even if you aren't on medication. Molly


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hurray! Good lab results. And wonderful to hear that you are near to having the meds paid for. I know that you will pay it forward when you're feeling your old self again.  That's the last thing anyone of us is worried about - we just want you well and healthy. :angel:


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Wonderful news, Melissa.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful! When my BIL was diagnosed with Leukemia his mother thought "this is it"  but after his round of treatment...once the bloodwork started to go UP, it just kept going. Within a few months he was back to his normal, energetic, talkative self  That was 3 years ago now. All they need to do is take blood every 6 months now. (and if he starts looking "cruddy" he has to go in..but that hasn't happened)

Praying you recover as quickly and completely as he did


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Great job Melissa! That fresh air and sunshine is helping!:goodjob:


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

This is one of the few times I haven't wished I was born 150 years earlier....even 10 years ago you might not have had such a great outcome. Thank you, Lord, for watching over our Melissa.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

A HGB of 9.1 is GREAT but is still about 25% "low" . As that goes back to normal you'll feel that energy returning. 9.1 is fantastic in comparison, and you've done it ALL on your own. Your bone marrow took a beating but it's come back with a roar!

There have been studies done that the fatigue from chemo is the most common side effect. It lasts a while  but it DOES go away. It just really sucks pond scum while it lasts.

You really don't have to worry about your counts going back "down" at this point. Ask your doctor about this too. It was the chemo (and before that, the leukemia) that drove them down, and now that the leukemia is gone and the chemo is over, they will have nowhere to go but up!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I'm really thrilled for you. That's just great news.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

More blood work today, platelets are at their highest level yet, WBC went up again, things are looking pretty good!

I went to the mailbox and there was this heavy box- almost couldn't carry it to the house!! When I opened it, it was full of great homesteading books- thank you to the sender. They will keep me busy for a while.

Thanks also to everyone who is sending money for the medication, I am just so humbled and grateful, I can't even begin to thank you all enough and I don't know how I will ever pay it back. I sure hope I have that opportunity someday.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Thanks also to everyone who is sending money for the medication, I am just so humbled and grateful, I can't even begin to thank you all enough and I don't know how I will ever pay it back. I sure hope I have that opportunity someday.


The way I look at it, we're the ones paying you back.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> The way I look at it, we're the ones paying you back.


Yes.

You don't have to pay it back, because you have already paid it forward.


----------



## Bob in WI (May 10, 2002)

Melissa said:



> I don't know how I will ever pay it back



Repayment to me is neither requested nor desired. It is a gift to someone in need, plain and simple.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

The giver gets so much out of the giving!
It is one of the best feelings a person can have.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oggie said:


> The way I look at it, we're the ones paying you back.


Ditto this!

Patty


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

cider said:


> The giver gets so much out of the giving!
> It is one of the best feelings a person can have.


I agree with you Cider!  
Melissa, I am so happy that you are getting better :bouncy:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> More blood work today, platelets are at their highest level yet, WBC went up again, things are looking pretty good!


Yay!


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Alright Missy time for an update!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry Melissa - I have been MIA for a while so hav eonly just caught this news

You are definitely in my prayers and thoughts 

hoggie


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Melissa,

Don't fret so about paying people back. We are helping out a friend who is in need. I had no expectation of you trying to pay me back and I will be offended if you try to repay a gift. 

Mike


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ditto, Scott. Been awful quiet here lately. 

How about an update!!

Anyone??


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I've been wondering the same thing...how is Melissa feeling today?
Melissa, I've been thinking and praying for you often 
Keep Looking Up~
Maggie


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Melissa,

Glad to read good reports and praying that things are still headed in the right direction. As to paying back, you've been "paying it forward" for years. 

Kay


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry not to update for the last few days. I had been having the most horrible leg pains. I went to a neighbors Saturday afternoon for a few hours for a cookout. I was pretty tired so came home with Megan and Lindsey early. I was so tired and my legs hurt so bad all night I could not stand it. When I went to the doctor today he said it was probably because my magnesium level was very low, so he gave me two bags of magnesium by IV -yes my favorite thing! I almost passed out getting it, got all dizzy, sweaty and light-headed. You think I would be used to them by now. LOL Anyways, now I feel 100% better. He gave me a prescription for magnesium, so that should help.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you're feeling better now. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My sister used towake up with HORRIBLE leg pains: drinking more milk made that less likely. Since calcium and magnesium are rather linked, I wonder if that was the trouble?

Sleep well tonight, Melissa!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Maybe it was Terri. I am wondering if the medication I am taking depletes the magnesium? The pain was really awful!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it possible you need potassium? That can cause serious cramps as well.

I have been following you, you are in my prayers. Keep up the good fight!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry you had the pains. Take care of yourself!
Hopefully, that is the end of the bad happenings.

Prayers & good thoughts.

Patty


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like the treatments are, indeed, somehow related to your low magnesium levels. Of course, I'm not a doctor, so what do I know.  The main thing is, you're feeling better now. 

Thinking about you & lifting you up in prayer every day. 

Paula~


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

still praying and sending good thoughts your way Melissa!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Since I am home and doing a lot better, I am going to unstick this thread. The board looks pretty cluttered up with all of these threads about me~ lol I will post updates if there is any new news. Thank you all so much for your support, I really appreciate it more than you can imagine.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to see you are feeling well enough to be ready to "unsticky" this thread. Guess, I'll be popping over to FB more often to see how you're doing since this won't be as easy to find.


----------

